# Booked in to see a Psychic!



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Hi everyone

I am really excited as just got booked in for reading with Dennis McKenzie. He is the psychic who very accurately described the evil [email protected] who killed the beautiful Soham girls Holly & Jessica.

I am hoping he can contact a couple of people who have passed and also give me some good news on the baby front.

www.dennismckenzie.com

Its not til the end of the month but I will keep you updated!

Anna x

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi!

I don't want to spoil your excitement but I personally wasn't too impressed by the reading he gave me in 2001.
He said that I was going to get pregnant in 5 months and have a baby boy. Well that was almost 5 years ago and I still don't have a baby.(In fact,He never picked up on me and my hubby's problems at conceiving.) And there was other things that didn't make sense in the reading either.

Maybe he just had a bad day but I left feeling disappointed and ripped off (£30 for about 20 mins, mostly talking rubbish)

Love/Ophelia


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi Anna. Thought you may be interested in this thread from the Clomid board http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=69630.0, as a few Clomid ladies have had readings recently.

Good luck

Rosie. xxx


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Hi Ophelia

Thanks for your message.  I have had loads of readings with different people and have been left feeling unsatisfied with a few.  Even with a woman that had previously been really good!!  

I read Kevin Well's book and was amazed at how Dennis predicted what happened to the lovely Soham girls so am going to give him a go.  I hope too that I get a visit from a couple of people I have lost.

Good luck with Icsi 4.

xxxx

Hi Rosie

Thanks for the link!  I love hearing about people's readings!

Good luck and lots of baby dust.

Anna xxx


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi Anna!
When is your reading with Dennis? Like you, I love hearing other people's readings so please let me know how you get on.
I had a reading with Lesley Anderson in June and she said that I will have a baby in the next 18 months to 2 years.
I also had a reading with a woman on ebay yesterday that said that she could see me with a baby and that the baby shall come to me soon.( I just like to get a few readings so I can compare notes )

Hopefully that means that the treatment will work this time  

I started downregging on Sunday and will have my baseline scan on the 25th of October. When do you start your treatment and are you having IVF or ICSI or...

Good luck and Love from Ophelia


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Ophelia you shound as mad as me when it comes to tarots etc!  I go through stages where I see a few different ones to see what they all say!!  I have had some good readings and some not so good readings.  One lady was fab and straightaway saw my sister and described her to a T!  I think sometimes you can make things happen too.  My friend was told that she would marry someone with the letter S so you kinda went looking for Steve's, Simon's etc and dismissed everyone else!!

I start DRing next Thursday (19th) and we are having ICSI.  I really really hope I get lucky this time as not sure if we could cope with all this again.  We just need a bit of good luck and I am so desperate to get those butterfly feelings that I imagine people get when they see the positive pregnancy result.  Spend most of my days dreaming about that moment!

So sorry to see you had a m/c.  Both my BF and SIL suffered m/c (SIL at 11 weeks :O( ) and now my BF has the most gorgeous 5 week old little boy and my SIL is due in Feb!  I may be wrong but I sincerely think that some m/c are down to your body not being used to pregnancy and that subsequent pregnancies are successful because your body recognises what happened from before.  I really really do wish you all the luck in the world.  I have been told that people who have managed pregnancy before have an increased success rate so am sure you will be celebrating soon.  

I'll keep watching out for you Ophelia and wishing you luck (according to another FF I have very lucky luck...except for myself it seems!

Love

Anna xxx


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Well I had my reading and it was fabulous.

My baby sister came through and also my grandad.  There was lots said which verified that he was speaking about my sister and gramps.  I didnt give anything away to Dennis but he just kept on giving me information.  He spoke about my DP being under pressure at work because someone has suddenly left and about our relationship.

He then said, out of nowhere, 'I know you're greatest fear is that you will never have a baby'. I was gobsmacked but just said 'Oh right!'.  He then went on about how it has been a struggle and how I have had IVF and that I will be pregnant before my next b'day (April) and I will have a baby boy.  He ended the conversation with 'I'll speak to you soon because you'll be ringing me with good news'.

Well I hope he is right.  If anything he has given me a well needed boost.  I really hope this cycle works and I get to welcome my little baby into the world in Summer 2007.

Love

Anna X


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi Anna

WOW!!!!  Your reading sounds really good. I'm well impressed.

I hope it all comes true and you will get pregnant with your baby boy soon. 

Have you started your down regging yet?  I'm on day 15 of down regging but my AF has not arrived yet which worries me a bit as my baseline scan is on Wednesday. If AF doesn't show I will not get to start stimming. 

Anyway, good luck and keep in contact!!

Love/Ophelia


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Hi Ophelia

Yep I started DRing on Thursday!  On all my cycles AF has been late chick so dont worry too much.  They just had to start stims a bit later than planned.

How are you feeling?  I usually feel really bad when I DR but so far, and touch wood, I am doing ok.

The reading was good.  I am going to try my best to relax throughout this cycle.  I usually always tests early but am not going to buy any tests til the day before my official test day!  I just hope so much that it works.  The longer this hell goes on, the more impatient I get.  Grrr.

Fingers crossed AF arrives soon for you.

Love

Anna x


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi Anna

Still no sign of AF and I had my 16th injection today.  I started d/r on day 21 so my AF should've been here last Sunday/Monday.
I know it can delay AF but not as much as this.On my last treatment AF was right on time.

I've been really moody since I started down regging, especially the first week as I also went cold turkey and stopped smoking, but are feeling a bit better now. I'm also trying to stay positive for this go. Trying to think about what the last 2 psychics have been telling me about having a baby soon. I soooo hope they're right and it will work this time.

Are you doing or eating anything in particular this time round to help improve your chances of a BFP?

Let you know how I get on AF wise.

Take care!!      Love/Ophelia


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Hi Ophelia

I think I am going to play it pretty much the same as the last attempts this time.

I am trying to drink more milk.  I make an effort to eat more protein and take a few supplements.  The thing for me is that everything normally runs beautifully (touch wood) and we get a good amount of embies and of really good quality.  Its just getting the little ones to stick that seems to be the problem.  My current clinic dont think there is any reason for it not working and think I have just drawn a bad card.  I did go to Care and they recommended the Chicago tests but we are getting this cycle on the NHS so couldnt walk away from our clinic in Hull just yet.

We are possibly going to do a blast transfer but I am unsure about that too as my clinic have not done many.

AF does seem to be taking its time for you.  Have you rang your clinic?  Maybe they could scan you and see whats going on in there.

Keeping everything crossed for you.

With love 

Anna xxx

PS I just read back at your other message about your reading with Dennis and he also told you, you would have a baby boy within 5 months.  Feel all deflated now.  Maybe that's his 'line' that he uses?!  He did get other things right so I am hoping he gets this one right too.  xxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Ladies have you read/seen these threads 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=69630.0

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=30588.0

~Dizzi~


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi Anna!

I finally got my AF at 5 o'clock this afternoon.  About time too. Going in for my baseline scan tomorrow morning. Hopefully I will get to start stimming soon.

Hopefully "the baby boy in 5 months" isn't his "line" that he uses. At least it's "only" 5 months to wait to see if he's telling porkies or not. He could've said in 3 years or so and then you would have to wait a long time to find out. He better know what he's talking about though... 

I'm sure it will be true though. As you said ,he mentioned lots of other things in the reading that was spot on for you so fingers crossed.
I read on the other thread that you've bid on a reading with Lesley. She's good. I had a reading with her 5 months ago when I lost my baby. Got my reading from ebay too and it arrived the morning after I had my ERPC.

The first thing she said was" Did you lose a child to miscarriage, cos I can see a little boy, but really feel that he has passed on to the world of spirit."   She then went on to say a baby is on the way and is coming soon, in the next 18 months to 2yrs.

Well, if this go does work, let's say, and I get pregnant I will give birth about 15 months after the reading. So I guess I will get to find out soon enough if she knows what's she's talking about as well.

Oh, I just bought a reading/prediction thing with that Canadian woman that someone left a link to on the other thread (I can't help myself ) so will let you know what she says as well.

Love/Ophelia


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Just though I would tell you all about the Mind Body and Soul exibitions.
There is one on 11-12 Nov in London Olympia. There are tarot card readers etc there and Colin Fry and Tony Stockwell doing group readings on both days

http://www.mbsevents.co.uk/2006/london.asp

_This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites_


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hello Girls,
This exhibition sounds interesting Shellebell, thanks for the link.
Future Mummy


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Hi Ophelia

Yay!  AF arrived for you!  Didnt realise they could do a baseline scan whilst AF is here.  Thats good to know incase the witch plays up for me!

Yeah...Dennis better be genuine!!  I cant understand how people could make up things or tell someone things if they know they are just bullsh!tting!  Its just hurtful isnt it.  But then maybe all of us suffering with infertility are just more sensitive to others needs.

I won a reading with Lesley.  Mine is a telephone reading and I have sent her a couple of pics.  I am hoping to have it done Friday but I suppose it depends on her availability.

Wow...its amazing that she was right about your miscarriage and your little lost boy.  I really do hope that her prediction comes true and that you get your baby this time Ophelia.  

Good luck with your scan...and with your Canadian reading!  What are we like!  They should do a yellow pages purely detailing psychics!!

Love

Anna x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Ladies I have a Friday afternoon reading with Lesley Anderson I'll let you know how it goes.
L xx


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi Anna

I went for my scan yesterday with AF and all. The lining was 4.2 mm which she said was fine  but she found 2 cysts as well so it was decided that I should come back for a second scan on Monday. 
Hopefully I will start stimming then.

How's your down regging going? Any mood swings yet? I'm like the devil reincarnated  and my poor hubby has to take most of it.
I feel really pessimistic and negative at the moment. I hope it doesn't affect my chances of this working 
I really want to stay positive like I did last time but my moodiness just won't go away.

Anna and JJ- both of you must let me know how you get on with Lesley. Can't wait to hear what she has to say.

And for you Anna to compare notes with Dennis' reading . 

I'm about to email the Canadian woman again and hopefully I will hear back from her soon. Will let you know how it goes.

Love/Ophelia


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi Ophelia and Anna 

I have just come off the phone from Lesley   and she is spookily accurate about things, and I hope she is correct about the outcome as well!!

She started off by saying that I was on the threshold of an important step, it might be unpleasant buy worth it in the end- (she had no idea that I was having IVF and had ET today).She said it was a medical procedure that might make other people skwerm but the outcome will be brilliant, and in the next few weeks. She could see me donning a gown then home and feeling vulnerable, a day at the most.  There is a lot of hope attached to his procedure. She said that the hope I have for this procedure is big, and that I have had this hope before.  But this outcome is good.
.

She asked me if it is was to do with the children and IVF.  She said  1st time lucky comes to mind, and the outcome is a baby. She said that there was lots of planning for this. She went on to say that I was luckier than most, and I am healthy (I am single and needed donor sperm and I have no known gynae issues), she said this procedure was to boost my chances and also time was an element!! (being on the wrong end of 30's I suppose)!!  She kept saying your situation is different to most and time scales and sooner rather than later comes keeps being said to her, and nature needed a hand.

She said she feels the procedure is going to work and someone was saying to her it was my turn.  She then said that she felt I was on my own, and chosen to do this on my own, and had tried artificial insemination, but that I was well supported by people around me and to hold my hand. She said that I chosen it . She said that I was emotionally ready (don't know if you can ever be!!).

She mentioned past relationships that had failed and hence I end up at this crossroads.

She said that my child will be known by its father and be part of its life but not in an overbearing way, sort of on the side lines! 
She asked me about boys and girls and if I had a preference and I said that I always pictured myself with a boy and not a girl, but didn't mind.  She said in 2 weeks time is a time frame for me!!! (How spooky is that as that is test day!)

She said vomiting at Christmas was coming to her, she said she is not sure if I will be vomiting at Christmas or if someone has made a joke about it!! I am making no plans for Xmas at present, as I say to my friends I don't know what I will be like!!

She talked about and tuned into my family members who have passed on and were sending her positive messages.

Then she said in about 2 years I will have a good relationship and this will be my prince charming, who I will meet through work, and I will be part of a package and it will also be successful.

So all in all I was very impressed and I hope that in 2 weeks her verdicts also become reality.

She told me about my career and what I do accurately as well.

Take care and Ophelia- best of luck with the DRing. 

L xx


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Hi Ophelia

Hope your scan goes well on Monday chick.  Am sure those pesky cysts will be harmless and wont interfere with you starting stims.

DRing not to bad this time!  Feel a bit weepy but thats it for now!  DP is usually very patient with me...thank goodness!

Well my reading with Lesley was today.  I was really nervous!  But neednt have been.

She spoke about my sister who died when I was 6 (she was 18 months) and said that my sister is referring to me as Mummy (wont tell my Mum that!) and that she was really close to me and I mothered her, carried her everywhere etc etc.  Which I did!  She said she was taken suddenly and with no real explanation but that my sister wanted me to know she didnt feel any pain.  At this point I was crying because I think of her everyday and worry that she was in pain.  She said my sister loves my DP (he is fab and lets me talk about her...he even cries about things I say even though he never met her!  Bless).

She then spoke of me and DP and said we are as thick as thieves (compliment?!) and that we really laugh together although sometimes I just dont understand him.  She said we have been through some really tough times and something threatened our relationship in the early days.  All very true.

I really really did not give anything away so this next bit really freaked me out!  She said we have been waiting for children for a long time and have had 4 treatments so far.  How could she have known 4?!  She said I have been pregnant but in the very early stages and lost it?  Huh?  I dunno.  There was 1 time where I really thought I was and was late but then started a few days later but I really dont think I have ever been pregnant.

She then went on to say that I am having treatment now and all she could see was the month December and a tick next to it as in all done.  She said my sister is holding hands with 2 babies and she thinks that I will have twins.  She said one of us really wants a girl (I would love a girl - and/or a boy tho - and DP always says he would love a little girl).  She also said that one of my babies will look like my sister.  She said we are having the same treatment but with a little tweak.  Well I am having cabergoline for high prolactin but also they have mentioned viagra at my clinic.  She said both my embies will implant and I will have twins and she specifically mentioned December.  Well that is when I would be testing.

God how I hope it all comes true and I get my BFP this time.  One or two babies, boys or girls, I really dont mind.  Just let us have a baby to love.

Ophelia you must keep me updated with your reading!  How exciting.  

I know how you must feel when you say you are negative and then positive.  I too was like that...but I must admit these readings have given me a boost which can only be a good thing.  There are loads of ladies on here who have felt negative and not thought it would work only to be completely surprised.  Just keep looking after yourself chick.

Looking forward to hearing your reading news.  And your scan news too.  Fingers crossed for you xxxxx

Anna xx


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi Girls!

Anna - Your reading was brilliant. Did you think it was compareable with Dennis' at all?
It's amazing how she knew you'd had 4 treatments already and it sounds really promising about you getting your longed for BFP in December. Twins as well!!! How nice that your sister came through in your reading too.   It's possible you've been pregnant before and not known about it. After all you've had fertilized emryos put back on a few occations which means you're technically pregnant at the time.

JJ- You're reading was amazing as well! She seemed to know a lot about you going it alone which is something you wouldn't just say to someone when talking about having children. So she must know what she's talking about. And by the sound of things it will work for you this time as she mentioned the 2 week thing and vomiting over x-mas.(morning sickness )
Good luck on your 2ww by the way! Did you get 2 embies put back? How many cells were they?

Anna and JJ- I'm soooo jealous. I wish my reading was as good as yours. It looks like you both are going to get pregnant on this go and I really hope you do. I feel a bit left out as she told me (5 months ago)I will have a child in 18 months to 2 yrs and I'm fearing it won't happen for me this time but maybe the time after this  . What are the chances of it working for me too? (see now I'm getting negative again)

She seemed so precise with both of you that it must be true and I'm really excited for you both. You will definately have to keep me posted on how it goes. I want another reading from her now 

Haven't heard back from Canadian Lady yet  so will email her again tomorrow if I hear nothing by then.

Gosh, I wish lesley was as precise with me as she was with you two. I need to hear "2 weeks" or "December" too. Not "in a couple of years". It could be any time. 

Fingers crossed it will come true for you both and hopefully it will work for me too this time.   

Love/Ophelia


----------



## MissSunshine (Apr 2, 2006)

Wow,  

I've just read your posts ladies and my jaw is touching the floor. I am very into, mediums, crystals etc, so this has really struck a chord. How would I get in contact with Lesley, she sounds amazing!

Good luck, and I hope to hear of your twins in December Anna, and I hope the sickness she was talking about L is your morning sickness!!!!

Lots of Love and     Rhonda.xxxx


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi Rhonda

Have pm'd you her details. Let us know how it goes 

Love/Ophelia


----------



## gail22 (May 4, 2006)

Hi Ophelia,

sorry to crash in on your thread, but i have been reading your posts and would love it if you would be able to give me contact details for lesley.  

thanks  

Gail xx


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Gail

Have pm'd you too 

Let us know how it goes

Love/Ophelia


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Ophelia
Hun your last post sounded so down 

If lesley has said 18mts it will be for a reason - maybe this next treatment will hightlight something not yet seen/found?
It may be just that this is your personal time frame for your journey on the IF rollercoaster  

thinking of you, keep   
I have to wait too  

~Dizzi~


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi Dizzi,

Thanks for the hug. I need it.

I know you're right about the18mts being for a reason. I do believe in fate and what's meant to be and all that. 
So I'm trying to think that if it doesn't work this time it is for a reason and that I will get one step closer to it working.
But it's easier said than done to think positively when you're all hormonal from down regging.

Last time I was really positive and I did get pregnant so I feel that I want to be as positive this time too to hopefully get another BFP.
I get annoyed with myself when I'm down cos I feel I'm ruining my chances although I've read lots of girls on here thinking it hasn't worked but then get their BFP's on test day.

Sorry to hear you had to abandon your cycle. Must be so disappointing. What are you going to do next? I really hope you get your BFP soon too  

Love/Ophelia


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Oh Ophelia, dont be down sweetie.  18 months is fairly realistic when it comes to you being told that 5 months ago, the process of treatment and then holding your baby in your arms.

I am right in the middle of DRing to perhaps thats why she is so precise because treatment is actually here right now?

Try to stay positive honey.  I know its realy hard and I fly between being positive and negative on a daily basis.

Reading 5 months ago, process of ICSI DRing Oct - Test Dec? = 3 months ago, Pregnancy = 9 months..........thats 17 months chick.  You HAVE to stay positive.  xxxxx


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi Anna!

It's a new day and I'm feeling a lot better today. I got my prediction from that Canadian lady this morning and it's made me in a really good mood.

She says:

"I'm being shown a BOY and a GIRL as for the children. Does not mean that there will not be more. Just means that this is what they show me.

They are showing me BOY first and relating him to DECEMBER, so either birth month, conceive month or the month you find out in. I am leaning towards it being CONCEIVE month, as they are also showing me JAN 8th. Could you find out if that is when you would be able to test? See how this fits together

When it comes to your son, would tell you that he has great determination. He is someone who thinks ahead during situations and acts out on what he thinks and feels. I think that you will find that at times your son can be a bit aggressive in acheiving what he hopes and dreams about, but he has goals set in mind and doesn't want to waste any time. I think that you will find that he does amazin with his hands, can pretty much help build anything and always seems to be able to figure out things on his own. Doesn't even need instructions. I think that you will find that he has a bit of a "leader" in him ,that a lot of kids look up to him, and listen to his suggestions.

I think that you will also find that your son always follows through with what he sets out to acheive. That he is very intuned with his wants and needs, and often sets out to acheive challenging goals. Something that makes him think and then progresses to the next level.

I think when it comes to career paths, your son is linked to a "warehouse" of some sort that makes stuff. He is the foreman as well as the first aid guy(he has training for both) and is someone who is considered dependable. I think that you will also see that your son is pretty "buff" meaning muscular. Really filled out, strong, broad shoulders.

When it comes to marriage, I see him closer to the age of 26. They will have 2 boys of their own."

Well I think my test day will be in the beginning of December as I usually end upp stimming for about 2 weeks plus the 2ww etc. And it could be that my first scan will be in Jan as last time I had my first scan at 7 1/2 weeks.

Also my DH works for his dad as an engineer making metal "stuff" in a "warehouse" . And if my hubby gets to take over one day it could be that our child will take over from him as in beeing " a foreman". It sounds very believable and even DH started to listen when it came to the work bit.

So now I feel optimistic again . It will be interesting to see it it comes true.

What do you think, does it sound like she knows a thing or two?

Love/Ophelia


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Wow- it is spooky.  My friend is going to sign up with her and she is not TTC or married etc, so I'll let you know when she has had her reading, in case Lesley is bombarded with FF girls adn focuses on this aspect with us.

Stay positive Ophelia- as Zita West says pregnancy is a 15 month process- 3 months preparation of the body (wihtout DRing etc) the the 9 months and 3 months afterwasrds for the body to adjust.

Take care and stay positive.
L xx

Glad to hear you are feeling more positive- and your son sounds like he will be fantastic!!!  Hope it all comes true for us. Best of luck DRing.
Lxx


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi JJ

This reading was from a Canadian lady, there's a link for her om the clomic psychic thread, not Lesley.
This woman Cheri didn't know about me ttc-ing as all I said was: "i have no children at the momen but me and my hubby would love to have children. I wonder if you could tell me when we will have a child, what sex and how many children in total."
She never asked for any details about me either , like date of birth or anything.

So it would be spookily accurate if we do become pregnant in December as she didn't even know that we are having ICSI just now.

You will have to tell us how it goes with your friend's reading with Lesley. Like you said she's not having treatment so will be interesting to know if Lesley will mention treatment or not.

How are you doing by the way? Are you taking it easy?

Love/Ophelia


----------



## MissSunshine (Apr 2, 2006)

Hi ladies,

Just want to say thank you Ophelia for sending me details of Lesley. I went on e-bay and won the bid!! So hopefully will be hearing from her shortly about making a time for her to call. After hearing readings that some of you got from her, I'm really excited!! 

I'll let you know when it's going to be.

Love Rhonda.xxxx


----------



## MissSunshine (Apr 2, 2006)

Just received an e-mail from Lesley, and she is doing my reading on Thursday evening!! I'll let you know how it goes!

Love Rhonda.xxxx


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Ophelia I am so pleased your reading has given you a boost.

It sounds fab and your son sounds like he is going to be a right heartbreaker!!!!

Anytime you're feeling down you refer back to that reading.

Stay in touch

Anna xxxx


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi Anna

I went for my second baseline scan today and the cysts have gone and lining is thin so I will start my stimming injections on Wednesday so I'm really excited!!

I emailed the canadian lady back and asked how long after the baby boy the baby girl would come into our lives. I got a reply today and she says: " They are showing me 16. So this could be how many months they are apart, or how old he is when your daughter is conceived."

I do hope it's 16 months between them as I would be about 50 years old in 16 years!! 
I can't see myself trying for a second baby at that age 

I'm going to phone my friend that had IVF twins last year to fill her in on the latest but will log on later.
Hope your doing fine with your d-regging.

Rhonda- Hope you get a good reading like the rest of us. Keep us posted. 


Love/Ophelia


----------



## Oli (Oct 10, 2003)

Hi, 

I have been watching this post for a while now and could not resist getting in touch with the Canadian lady.  She gave me a reading which exactly described my daughter - I could not have been more exact myself!  

She then went on to say that I would have two more children a year to eighteen months apart, strange considering my history.    She gave me the months of November and April for either conception, birth or finding out. 

She gave me a detailed reading about each of the children and told me how many grandchildren I was going to have - amazing!

Wishing you all lots of luck.

Oli x


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Hi Ophelia 

So pleased all was well at the scan - was thinking of you.

Good luck with stims.  Remember to drink plenty of milk, eat lots of protein and get plenty of rest.

Love

Anna

Hi Oli

You're reading sounds spookily accurate!  Amazing.

Good luck with your treatment

Love

Anna x


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi Oli

It's great to hear from other people that has had a reading with the canadian Lady. Obviously I can't say if it's true yet as it hasn't happened yet but I like to believe I will get pregnant in December like she said.

It's sounds really promising to hear that she has described your daughter to a tee. It gives me even more hope that it will come true, if you know what I mean 

It's quite weird her telling you about your children, their personalities and even grandchildren don't you think? I thought she would just tell me how many children and when type of thing. How does she do it!!??

I'm glad I got a reading from her , it gave me a bit of a boost to try and stay positive.

When are you starting treatment?

Good luck/Ophelia

Hi Anna

Just saw your post. Yes, I've geared up with loads of milk,whey protein and white chocolate(no caffeine   ) so I'm hoping I will get lots of lovely eggs 

I'm off to bed now. When is your baseline scan by the way?

Love/Ophelia


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Good on you...sure your eggs will be fab.

My baseline is Friday.

Sleep well. xx


----------



## joann7164 (Aug 18, 2006)

Hi to all you ladies    ive just stumbled across this thread even though i have been on ff since august i can't believe i missed this thread! Im really amazed at some of the readings you ladies have had and i would love to have one of my own, could any of you give me some information on who to get a reading with i live in newport south wales so anywhere in that area would be great. I would love to be told that im going to hold a baby again, ive had so many failed cycles and just feel like its never going to work. I have loved reading you're experiences hopefully i will have one to share soon any advice is welcome good luck to you all luv jo xxx


----------



## daisyboo (Apr 5, 2005)

Hi i've gone and won my bid on ebay for a reading with Lesley, opted for the email version as DH is always around at home and i'm scared  any ideas on how not to state my obvious qusetion BABIES 
i'm going to email her back later with a photo 
Thanks Leila x


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Leila- I had my reading with Lesley via email and told her I wanted to hear about work and children. I sent her a picture of me and Hubby and a few pictures of some relatives that has passed over. I suppose you could just ask for a general reading if you don't want to be too obvious.

Joann- I don't know of any psychics in Wales as I'm in Scotland myself but this Lesley lady is really good. You can get a reading from her either over the phone or via e-mail. Just buy a reading from her on ebay. Then there's this Canadian woman that solely concentrates on babies(when you will conceive,baby's personality etc.)
I'm sure someone else will give you some recommendations soon. 

Anna- One more sleep until I start stimming   And only 3 more sleeps until your baseline scan.  I hope all goes well and your lining is nice enough to start stimming. If you get to start stimming on Friday you will not be too far behind me 

Love/Ophelia


----------



## daisyboo (Apr 5, 2005)

Hi ophelia i have emailed her and asked for a general if shes as good as what people are saying then she should pick up on the baby thing, i also sent her a recent pic of me and Hubby so hopefully all will be good, how long did it take to get your reply??
Leila x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Joann- in Wales there is Dianne Lazarus- http://www.dianelloyd-hughes.co.uk/ she won psychic of the year last year on TV- my friend and I both had over the phone readings from her,and she had a waiting list the admin lady rings and makes a time with you, it is worth ringing her a day or so before to confirm as my friend has mix ups with the time. She is expensive and was 77 pounds over 6 months ago.

I found Lesley more on the ball! I had an over the phone reading with her and just said 'Everything in general' but she homed in on the baby issue!! My cynical friend said maybe she on the FF thread with us!!! and knows about us Bah !!!! so she is going to have a Lesley reading as well

L xx


----------



## MissSunshine (Apr 2, 2006)

Hi Leila,

I also won a bid with Lesley on Sunday, and I'm having a over the phone reading on Thursday evening. I also e-mailed a recent picture of me and my DH. I said that I wanted to know about family life in general, so hopefully she comes up with the goods. 

Opheila   with stimming tomorrow, sending you lots of    for lots of lovely follies!!!

Love to you all, Rhonda.xxxx


----------



## Oli (Oct 10, 2003)

Hi Ophelia,

Thanks for your reply.  I have not started my treatment yet or anywhere near come to that.  I have been waiting since March for an HSG but due to waiting lists, fitting it in and the hospital being short staffed the next appointment I have is December.  After that I have to go see about beginning IVF.  On the positive side we have a fairly short waiting list, around four months I think because we have to self fund.  Need to save some pennies I think!  I know that is no time at all compared to so many people.

I thought the reading with Cheri from Canada was great and so very positive.  It's always nice to have some positive vibes to help you along the way.  As I said though very weird to think about being a grandparent - far too young for all that!  What an amazing gift though.  I might try a reading with Lesley Anderson, she sounds great as well.

Hope you are all having a great Halloween.  I work with littlies so it has been a frantic day for me.  

Take care

Oli


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

My friend had her Lesley reading today but was disappointed.  She said she wanted to home in on babies and fertility procedures straight away, but in fact she is not TTC, and had other issues she wanted to come up, like her new relationship- she was a bit thrown when she said she was TTC etc, so then she said she was planning to move house in the next month- which she isn't, and in the end Lesley said it wasn't working for her and gave  her a refund!!
L x


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Blimey, it does make you wonder if she's just thinking the fertility angle is an easy option as she's had so many of us going to her? I suppose it remains to be seen with all the girls that have now had reading, but given the numbers she's done she's bound to have a few that come to fruition.

Well with regards to this:


Christina.M said:


> Hi,
> 
> Back in late August I got a reading from a lady in Canada called cheri22 have attached link below. She can do the reading for free is you don't mind waiting but I paid 15CAD roughly £7 for a full sibling/children reading (she only concentrates on predicting conceiving, birth etc.. and personalities of your future children) anyway I got mine back and she saw three in total but my first was a loss and I was to have two girls, the first to either conceive, find out, give birth in AUG the other in MAY.
> 
> ...


I had a reading with this Canadian lady and this is what she said:

Hi Rosie

Actually, I am sticking with GIRL GIRL BOY, and would tell you that your mc is not factored into this equation. (She'd asked me previously if I'd had a miscarriage as she was sensing a possible change of the order)Sometimes it is, and for some reason sometimes its not. I usually take that to mean that the order has not been altered, and that the child had decided to fix a part of her chart before returning. (I've asked her exactly what this means)

When it comes to your daughter, I relate her to NOVEMBER, so this is either birth month, concieve month or the month you find out in.

Shes a girl who is very motherly herself. I think that you will find that she is very nurturing, and her favorite toys are going to be dolls and anything to do with dolls. I also think that when shes about 3, she is given this one particular doll as a gift. Its more of a hard body doll, but for some reason, this doll is going to hold a special meaning to her, and be the doll that she plays with for a very long time, and then lovingly puts up on a shelf when shes too "old" to play, and is passed on to her child. I think that you will find that this is one that she wants to bring with her everywhere, a doll that she truely cherishes and is comforted by.

I see her as someone that you can count on, is very responsible and mature for her age. I think that she will have a strong name, and I am getting refference to it starting with "M". I think that this name might be something you already have picked out, and also has a special connection for you. (We have already chosen the name May - possibly for a middle name- for if we have a girl, after my Great Aunt who I was very, very close to)

When it comes to your daughters career path, I link her in the nursing field, but would say that she is a maternity nurse. Takes her duties very seriously and does what she can to see a successful birth take place. Shes very passionate about her work and would not give it up for the life of her.

When it comes to marriage, I see her closer to 23, I see them with the same, two girls and one boy

GIRL - JUNE
When it comes to yoru second daughter, I se her more open and outgoing than your first. More social type person and really enjoys having a large circle of friends. Shes can be opinionated at times but in a good way. She is willing to call someones bluff, and is the type of person who would rather here it like it is, rather than have someone bs there way through it. Shes a caring little girl, and continues to be as she grows up. She is someone who would go out of her way for someone if she knew why they needed the help. I think that you will find that at times is "choosey" about why she is willing to help. Shes not naieve, and is very open to the obvious and is not one to be taken advantage of.

Shes someone who has good values and support, and is willing to do what it takes to succeed. I see her enjoying piano lessons and the like, and is very good at signing and will join a choir as well.

When it comes to career paths, I link your daughter as shop "manager" i do believe that this bakery or cafe as it might be called is "family" owned either by her side or her husbands, and as shes very social, has a great connection to the customers. I see them with one boy of their own.

BOY - FEB
When it comes to your son, I think that you will find that alot of responsibility comes onto him. That there is alot expected out of him. Not just because he is the youngest, but also because he is the boy of the family. I think that at times the expectations is a bit high for him when it comes to your husband and what he expects his son to be able to do. I think that you will find that your son enjoys this type of challenge, and is always doing things that he figures that will make you guys proud. He is someone who gives it 110% at everything that he does, is exceptional when it comes to having to do math and is always working on projects or hobbies that he has. Always doing something to further his "career' potential. When it comes to highschool, is constantly looking aheaad and seeing what he can take that will send him the right way to his career choices. I think that you will find that by the time he is 11, will have a general idea of what he would like to do when it comes to career paths.

I see him very smart, even at a young age is often able to count and calculate at a much younger age than most kids. I think that you will find that he is adding and subtrating by the time he is 3, and can already count really high.

When it comes to career paths, i sese your son as a Physicists.

When it comes to marriage, I see him around the age of 24. Theyw ill have two boys of their own.

Let me know if you have any questions
Thanks
Cheri


I'm a bit worried I'm becoming addicted to this, as I'm enjoying comparing the readings!  Who knows if she's any good, although she seems to have some good success rates on the website. Hope she is as it really made me smile and cheered me up no end when i was feeling down. I've always wanted 2 girls and a boy, and clutching at straws I know but I'm hoping the November girl means a +ive test result on the 7th! 

Rosie. xxx


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi girls!

JJ- Your friend must be really disappointed with her reading with Lesley. It makes you wonder if she kind of knows that most girls contacting her will be from this fertility website (which she knows about) and just starting to guess thinking your friend is another woman with difficulties getting pregnant. But then again your reading was excellent and it made sense to you so you would think- and hope- that she's telling the truth when saying we will all have children soon.

She never mentioned anything about me having trouble conceiving when I had my reading but then it was a while back, before she got clued up about the FF website. But she did correctly (but sadly) pick up on that I had had a miscarriage (which isn't something you just throw in peoples faces if it's not true.)

I guess we will just have to wait and see. You and Anna being the first to find out if you are pregnant as she said  you will be very soon. And Anna with twins as well! 


Rosie- Loved your reading with Canadian lady. If it turns out to be true she's got one hell of a gift to predict that far into the future.
At least we know that one of the girls who's had a reading with her are now pregnant as predicted by her and the other one had her daughter described down to a tee. So I feel really positive about my reading with her. I do hope you get in November like she said and me too.  I'm well chuffed with my reading.

Did your reading with Lesley match up with Cheri's did you think?

Anna- How are you, are you getting excited about your base line on Friday? I started stimming today and have an appointment next Wednesday for a blood test. Unfortunately they don't do a scan until day 10 of stimming so won't know for ages if I produce any follicles or not. 

I hope you get to start stimming soon. 
Keep in touch!!

Please get the psychic reading's coming girls!!

Love/Ophelia


----------



## daisyboo (Apr 5, 2005)

Mmmm i'm a little down hearyed now, Does she really know about this site then ? i know it sounds strange but i feel a little cheated by her now, but to late she has my money and we will have to wait and see, i'll be checking my emails at home as soon as i get out of work,
Chat soon
Love Leila


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Hi Ophelia

I feel really fed up now that Lesley knows about this site.  She could have so easily read back on my messages and found out information about me.  If that is the case then it really angers me too.  We get put through enough without people wanting to earn a quick buck falsely raising our hopes.  Grrr!  Saying that, if she had read up on me properly she would have got more details about my sister correct seen as I once posted a message for her on here.

So how are your stims going??  I start next week I think.  Looking forward to the scan tomorrow and just getting that bit out of the way.  I have the delight of going to see one of my clients on the antenatal ward afterwards so hope I am feeling strong for that.

Hope you're well Ophelia.

Love

Anna xxx

Leila 

Good luck with your reading.  Perhaps you could mention something about this site to her?  I wish I blimin had!!!

Anna x


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Hi Girls,

I feel I have to remind you that FF is a public place and anyone can browse.

This is one of the reasons we allow members to use aliases.

There are also tools that people can use to get email alerts when certain words/names are mentioned on the internet in general.

I hope all your readings come true - i truly do.

Tony
x


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Thanks Tony

Only time will tell!  

Anna x


----------



## MissSunshine (Apr 2, 2006)

Hi Ladies,

I've got my reading with Leslay tonight, and to be honest I feel a little anxious about it now 
It would be so awful if she was reading through this site for info, I would feel so cheated and angry! 
On well not long to go now, I'll message back later once she has called!!!

Love to all, Rhonda.xxxx


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Good luck Rhonda!

I hope you have a lovely reading.

If you think she is being dodgy perhaps you could let her know that we are onto her!!!  Gimme me money back Mrs!

I am sure that no-one could be that mean to read up on us all.  

Love

Anna x


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi girls. From what I understood when I spoke to her she picked up I found her through a website but she didn't know which website or it's name. Now I don't know if one of the girls on here has told her since, but it seems a bit unlikely. Also, she gets our real name but with most people she'd never be able to guess our FF username. 

I must say that the stuff she said about the 2 relatives I was very close to who have passed away was so very accurate and I've never mentioned them on here until after I had the reading with her. I think you always have to take any reading with a pinch of salt, but if she's right on stuff you already know (like about my relatives) then that to me seems pretty genuine. 

When I spoke to her she was concerned that women with fertility problems who might find out about her might think she specialises in that, as she doesn't. She felt that such a huge responsibility as she herself struggled to conceive and has friends that have had a lot of emotional turmoil because of infertility, so I do feel she understands and would not try and find out about us by trying to find us on a fertility website. I think anyone who speaks to her will feel that she is a really nice woman - any medium has off days, but most people said she has been so spot on with other areas of their lives and that's better than most medium's track records.

I know some people are dodgy, but from what she told me about her problems conceiving, I really feel that she wouldn't be deceitful about our readings.

Good luck.

Rosie. x


----------



## MissSunshine (Apr 2, 2006)

Hi Ladies,

My reading with Lesley went well, and I'm a happy bunny. 
She started off by talking about the relationship David and I have, saying she could see the = sign between us. She said what I'm not, David is, and visa versa. We are a whole and very equal, and that he is a very strong man but he _does need me!_  
She said 'everything is great but.......... all is well but.........you do not have full fulfillment! Babies babies babies! You protectively rub your tummy, you're not pregnant, but you were, it was only short though not even 4wks!' That was news to me!  Mind you they do say when our embies go back we are effectively 'pregnant'
Your fed up with it all, you were so convinced that you were pregnant at this time, and shocked to discover you weren't.She then went onto link that we were having problems conceiving and came up with us having IVF!It didn't work last time and you were devastated, but I can see more coming up. Stages. Starting this year, finishing early next, with a result Jan/Feb. I can see you being happy about the result but not being entirely happy until that baby is in your arms. A baby boy!!David is a footie man, and I can see him being very proud and buying a special t-shirt. I can see the colours Red and White and Blue.  She thought he might be an Arsenal supporter, I said no. After, when I spoke to David he said that the QPR(his team) top is blue and white with red writing and numbers, so she got there in a roundabout way.I can't see twins, just one, but do feel you would make the effort to go through it again. I'm seeing adhesions, and swelling in the abdominal area. you've got Endometriosis, and you suffer alot with it. It's very painful and draining for you, and when you do take painkillers you think 'whats the point?They don't even touch the sides' You walk around at work very quiet, not really talking, but solider on! you rub your tummy. This is so true.I can see laser tx, and feel this will happen between cycles, after the baby boy. I've already had laser tx, but she thinks I'll have more.

She then went on to talk about a granddad, and that he was proud of me, but worried. She spoke of my mum 'all of the medical side of things you have to explain 2 or 3 times, she want to take it all away. you worry, but she worries more than you. One of David's grandad's came through to saying that he can see a family falling apart, and that there are unanswered questions. Well we have fallen out with his mum over something quite big and David's mum and step-dad have just separated. The unanswered Q's come from the fact that his mum won't stand-up and admit things she's done to us. She said that from the outside there is not alot of love in his mum's side of the family, but that David is the best of the bunch!! Lastly she went back to my tummy, saying it's going to be big! 'big bouncing baby boy. 7lb 12oz to 8lb

So my lovelies, we shall see........

Have a lovely evening, love Rhonda.xxxx


----------



## daisyboo (Apr 5, 2005)

Rhonda that sounds great i do hope it comes true, so at least she has told you things about your family that none of us know i feel a better now after what you have said and Rosie 
Thanks guy's hopefully now she is off the phone from you she will do my email reading       
I've chewed all my fingernails waiting,
Leila x


----------



## daisyboo (Apr 5, 2005)

This is really doing me in now i just want my reading


----------



## MissSunshine (Apr 2, 2006)

Good luck Leila,

Really hope you get a good reading honey. Be sure to let us know.   

Love Rhonda.xxxx


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

I really hope they all come true for you.

Leila, have you had your email yet?

Rosie. xxx


ophelia said:


> Did your reading with Lesley match up with Cheri's did you think?
> 
> Love/Ophelia


Sorry Ophelia, I forgot to answer your question. If the November girl is birth next year in November then it could well match with Lesley's as she said birth before Christmas next year. I'd rather the Canadian lady mean finding out this month, but as I started spotting today, I think that's very unlikely now.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## MissSunshine (Apr 2, 2006)

Hi Ladies,

Leila How did it go? Did Lesley e-mail the reading through? Let us know! We need to know!! 

Love Rhonda.xxxx


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi girls

Anna- How are you? Hope your baseline scan went well today. Keep in touch 

Rhonda- Yet another great reading! 

Rosie- If you're meant to give birth in November next year it's only about 3 months until you should become pregnant as you will be pregnant for 9 months. And when you think of it like that it doesn't seem too far away. 

Love/Ophelia


----------



## Marina (May 14, 2006)

Hi all

Very fascinating I have always been addicted to mediums stuff etc, I often visit this site where physics are live you can leave a message of what you wanna know then several come back with an offer some are as cheap as $1 or you can chat live with them by typing.

http://www.kasamba.com/experts/spirituality-religion/psychic-reading

How long does Cheri22 take to reply back to you by email? I have ordered one 

Love

Marina

_This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites_


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi Marina

Cheri should be getting back to you within 48 hours. Please let us know what she says. 

I will check that website out, I'm also addicted to anything relating to mediums and psychics  

Love/Ophelia


----------



## Marina (May 14, 2006)

Hi Ophelia

Yes I will let you know what she has to say, thanks for letting me know 48hrs  what shall I do, visit Kasamba they talk to you asap, im sure though cheri22 will be worth the wait  us addicts eh 

Love

Marina


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi Marina

I had a look at the website you left a link for but there's so many to chose from. Have you had any readings from there? If so, can you recommend any good ones?

Ophelia


----------



## daisyboo (Apr 5, 2005)

Hi Ladies i don't know how to copy my origional message it's on the clomid thread under Psychic readings, i'm at work at the mo so i can't write it all out again, i emailed it to work so i could print it off and read it again and again 
But the things she said about me are so true,i'm worried about the baby issue and i have emailed her so i'll let you know.
Love Leilax


----------



## Marina (May 14, 2006)

Hi Ophelia

I have had a few readings, some which touched home, I usually post a message anonymously onto the public message board then wait to see who replies, check their rate they are offering and see what my instincts tell me  you have to be a member though that is free of course.

Daisyboo to copy a message all you have to do is this, left click with your mouse holding it down place the cursor over the message you will see it highlight it!!!! ........ then you right click and you will see it say copy click this, then when you come to post it all you do is right click and click PASTE, bingo 

Hope this helps

Love

Marina


----------



## daisyboo (Apr 5, 2005)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Hi Ladies well i have had my reading back    
What she said is so true, she said all i can see you doing recentley and in the last few months is Crying, Crying for a loss,of what might of been she said it was the loss of a baby ( i always saw my embies as baby's)
She said i have a little girl very close to me, if not the little girl i lost (maybe my embies were girls?) or a very close family member (i have a dear niece who is 2 and we are very close)
Also a dear old man with a heart of gold (in spirit) came through and said I won't let there be anymore losses) she said he sounded very angry about it, my grandparents have passed away and recentley my DH grandad passed away and what we didn't know was that MIL told him about me and DH, and he told her don't worry everthing will be ok in the end.This is what lesley said to me also  

She also kept saying that i'm busy but only making myself busy as not to think of things that have happened, and on the outside i tell everyone I'm fine (which is totally true)
And that i forget to smile, which really made me cry as DH is always saying i don't smile anymore (and thats true i haven't really enjoyed life for the last 18 months)
She also said that DH is upset and hurt by the past but more upset about my pain (which is true also,MIL has told me he went to her after our last BFN and broke down and said he didn't know how to take my pain away)
She sais that we were planning again but we  don't know if we are strong enough to cope but she says we are and Grandad has said he won't let this happen again no more losses only gains,

She said my little girl will come to me next year september time and we will both say THANK GOD FINALLY
She said we will have a lot of things going on in the next few months some disturbing and some good but all will be okay in the end,
(SIL is due to give birth on my birthday which would of been same time as me if TX worked)

She also mentioned what a great marrige me and DH have etc etc 
All that from a photo i need to ask a few more qusetions i'll let you know


----------



## daisyboo (Apr 5, 2005)

Yeah i did it thanks for your help Marina,


----------



## Marina (May 14, 2006)

Hi Daisyboo

I am glad I could help, sounds like you had a lovely comforting reading done, I am now waiting for mine from Cheri22, I asked her to please be honest with me what she saw and let me know good or bad  so I will post it here when I receive it.

Love to all

Marina


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Daisyboo- Gald she gave you some positive thoughts- I do hope all her stuff comes true!!
Are you planning to start treament in Jan?? for the Sept girl!!

I will know on Friday if her reading for me came true as I am due to test then.
I love all this

L xx


----------



## daisyboo (Apr 5, 2005)

Hi 
No we are not planning on any TX so unless i conceive naturally (Don't think so ) i don't see it happening  but i have emailed her so i'll keep you posted


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi Anna

Hope you are doing well with your down regging. Shame you had to wait for another week to start stimming.
Roll on Friday!(for both of us )

I sooo hope I get more eggs this time, of good quality, and that they fertilize. And, of course, that I get a very sticky BFP.( It's so many hurdles to overcome I keep stresssing out. )

On Saturday morning I woke up with stabbing pains in my ovaries and have had some today as well. I only started stimming on Wednesday. Is it normal I wonder?

I'm on 450iu  which is slightly higher than I've had before in the hope of producing more eggs and I've never had any pains on any of the other attempts.
Should I be worried or is it just a good sign that follicles are growing?

   to all of us. May we all have our predictions come true.   

Love/Ophelia


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Hi Ophelia

I am sure the pain is just from stimulating your ovary.  I get awful pain there and always produce a good amount of eggs (fingers crossed for this time too) so I imagine it is just the drugs doing their thing chick.  Maybe give your clinic a call in the morning if you are worried?

I know another girl on here (the lovely Sunnie) who started stimming on Weds and she can already feel her ovary twinging etc.

You are right, there are soooo many hurdles to overcome!  I try not to think about it too much.  I can get too carried away!

Ophelia when you got your BFP last time did you do anything different on that cycle from your negative cycles?  Just for my own info so I can copy whatever it was that you did!!

I think you should remain very positive because you have already overcome a big hurdle of getting pregnant and this time your chances will be higher.  

Try keeping your tum warm see if that relieves your growing ovaries.

Lots of love

Anna xx


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi Anna

On my 2 first failed cycles I didn't do anything special so on my 3rd cycle earlier this year I decided to try to live a healthier lifestyle.
about 3 months before treatment both me and hubby went 100% organic and only drank and cooked with filtered water. Also no alcohol and I stopped smoking when I started to down reg(Dh's never smoked). We also took wellman/pregnacare tablets and I took Royal Jelly. No other vits. I didn't drink any milk and not a lot of water either. I didn't know you needed to drink all that but I do know. 

We managed to get 4 eggs( which is the highest amount of eggs for us so far) and 3 of those fertilized. We got 2 embies put back and they were both grade one(the first time we've ever got grade 1 embies) and they were a 3 cell and a 4 cell on a day 2 transfer.
I think our healthy living did improve our embryo's quality and my DH's spermsample went from 1 million the time before to 5 million on that go.

After ET I went to have a lie down in front of the telly and hubby insisted on me to keep my tummy warm for some reason. (No one in hospital had told us that and we never did before. So how he even thought of that is beyond me but it clearly worked. )

I didn't do anything special on my 2ww until about day day 7 after ET when I started having a glass of pineapple juice and also started munching on cashewnuts ( don't know if that helped or not)

I dyed my hair TWICE! on my 2ww without knowing it's recommended NOT to dye your hair until you're about 12 weeks gone. I will NOT dye my hair this time as I don't want to have anything to blame if it goes wrong)

I still managed to get a BFP. Sadly we discovered we had lost the baby on our 12 week scan.

I'm trying to think positively that if I did become pregnant once, surely it can happen again??!! This time it scares me even more in case it doesn't work or even if it DOES work I will be so scared we will lose the baby again. So I'm actually terrified of both  

This time I'm taking lots more vitamins and drinking the 3 litres of water, 1 litre of milk, whey protein, the lot! So we'll see if it works.
I am trying the Apimist stuff  and co-enzyme Q10 this time  and started taking Spirulina when stimming as someone told me it contains lots of protein and other goodies. We've also gone back to our organic diet but we only started eating organic about 3 weeks before down regging as we were originally due to start treatment next year but got lucky enough to start early so we were not as prepared this time with vits etc.
We also only eat about 90% organic this time compared to 100% last time. Hope it won't make a huge difference.

I guess I'll have to wait and see next Friday on my Day 10 scan if I've managed to produce any follicles(which hopefully will contain great eggs )

Wednesday is my next appointment so will keep you updated.

Love/Ophelia


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Ophelia

Wow, you did loads!!  I will try to follow it as best I can!

On my cycles I eat plenty of protein, have acupuncture, take vits/minerals, rest in 2ww, no baths, keep tum warm etc etc and still no bl**dy BFP!  I think deep down if its going to happen it will regardless of what I do, but like you, I darent be anything other than good!!

I am a drugs counsellor and the frustrating thing is seeing my clients who get pregnant at the flick of a switch and they are injecting heroin, popping pills like there is no tomorrow and sleeping rough etc.  It is unbelievable that they manage to go full term but they usually do!

Well good luck on Wednesday for your scan.  Am sure everything will be perfect.

Anna xxxx


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

ophelia said:


> Rosie- If you're meant to give birth in November next year it's only about 3 months until you should become pregnant as you will be pregnant for 9 months. And when you think of it like that it doesn't seem too far away.
> 
> Love/Ophelia


Thanks Ophelia, I never thought of it like that. Focussing on the due date it seems miles away (and I'm not a patient person at all - although I am learning to be!), but I know I'd be over the moon just being pregnant and 3 months is nothing. Let's hope these Psychics know what they're talking about eh?

Good luck girls. 

Rosie. xxx


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

All,

I've recently had a reading with Lesley (via a purchase reading on Ebay) and I have to say, that although a lot of what she said, was very acccurate, the sceptic in me, says she could easily have got all that info from my Bio on here, (I'm think she now knows about this site and the ebay connection!!).  Some things she said were totally inaccurate, so who knows!  (Am kicking myself now though, that I didn't first delete my Bio, until after my reading, that way i would know for sure!)

The biggest thing for me however, was that she said I would be pregnant by Dec 06/Jan 07, would have a series of appts, and that the pregnancy will go full-term, the baby (a boy), would be very active in pregnancy and I'd feel him move from about 17 weeks onwards, and that when he was 18 months old, she could see him and my DH kicking a football around. He'd be in little shorts and soft football type boots - DH can't stand footy, although often says, he can see himself kicking a football around with his child, as most fathers do!  However, he lives, eats and breathes cars, yet there was no mention of them!  She said I'd hoped to have had 3 children, but can see me only with 1 - well that's fine by me!

Sooooo, we now watch and wait...am not getting my hopes up in anyway, just curious to see if the preduction is true - can't do anything to odds the outcome so we watch and wait!!

Tamsin
xx


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi Anna!

How are you? 

I went for a blood test this morning (first stimming scan will be on day 10, this Friday) and the nusre said the levels were good at 1.20 although my levels on day 8 last treatment was higher at 1.88
You would think it would be higher this time as I'm on a higher dose of puregon?!!
Anyway, hoping it keeps rising and I get to see lots of follies on Friday. 

On another note, They've got the tests back from the baby I lost and the Doctor told me today.
She said my baby died because it had Turner Syndrome.   She also said it's less than 1% of me having another baby with Turners which is a low percentage but it still worries me 
She also said my baby had died at 11 weeks and not at 10 w as first thought.

I had a look on the internet about Turners and it says ONLY girls/females gets Turner Syndrome and 10% of all miscarriages is a resault of Turners.

So if I was having a girl, does that mean that Lesley was wrong when she said I had lost a baby boy? 

Tamsin- Even though Lesley has figured out that all these women wanting readings are from a fertility website I don't think she knows which one and even if she finds this site she wouldn't know who we are as we give our real name when we pay for the reading and on here we would only use our first name or an alias.

I suppose we will have to wait and see if her predictions come true or not. Are you having treatment just now? Will it tie in with you getting pregnant in Dec/Jan at all?

I want to hear more readings, keep them coming! 

Love/Ophelia


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Oh Ophelia it must have been an upsetting day for you hearing about your little angel but also good in that your chances of it happening again are less than 1%.

Great news about your blood test.  I have read in lots of places about less follies means better quality??  So I wouldnt worry about your levels chick.

Good luck for your scan.  Will be thinking of you xxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Well Lesley got it right so far!!!! I had my reading on the afternoon of ET 27 Oct and today was test day d13pt.

I had an emotionally up and down morning when I tested with Clear Blue and got *'pregnant'  * on the display and First Response was negative  on the same sample of urine!! - so I repeated them both and got the same results! I phoned the clinic in a panic and got their answerphone machine, as the nurses hadn't started yet, but they phoned me back in time and I had a dash to the clinic- then hanging around for an hour for results I got my  on bloods!

It is all a bit surreal at the moment and very early days, but I am delighted. Now hopefully all goes well I will have to wait and see if it continues and is the son she predicted!!!

L xx


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Woweeee fab news!  Congratulations!!!  You must be over the moon.

Heres to all our dreams coming true!

Well done honey!!

Love

Anna x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

JJ1

how amazing that she got it so right!
you must email her and let her know!

Take care 
~Dizzi~


----------



## MissSunshine (Apr 2, 2006)

JJ1

WOW!!!!  Congratulations hunnie, I'm so happy for you!! 
Looking forward to hearing all about the 'sickness' at Christmas.(that is what she said wasn't it?)

 to Lesley, here's hoping that _all_ our dreams (and predictions) come true.

Love to you all, Rhonda.xxxx


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Congratulations JJ! That's fabulous news!!! 
Are you going in for a second blood test in a few days to see if it rises? What was the levels by the way?

Enjoy your pregnancy and I hope it rubs off to the rest of us. 

Good luck and lots of love/Ophelia


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Thanks Ophelia

The thing is my Ebay ID is the same as my FF ID - well the one I was using last week, so it wouldn't have been too difficult to put tow and two together..so I'll just remain sceptical....and wait and see what happens! As I say, ok alot of what she said was accurate, but only around what is in my current Bio.......a lot of it, made no sense at all and had no relavance!

No, I won't be having any Tx then, if it happens it will be natural.. and have taken well over 3 years!

JJ1 - huge congrats on your


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi Anna

Went for my day 10 stimming scan today and it doesn't look good. 
My bloods had gone up to 1.66 but still lower than last treatment on day 8.
I had 2 follicles on my right ovary at 12,5 and 15 mm but none on the left. I will need to have a minimum of 3 follies in a good size ( around 18-20mm) for them to go ahead with EC.

I did have a few TINY follies on the left but they were so small she didn't even measure them. So basically I'm doomed. 

I'm due back for another scan on Monday in the hope some more follies will miracularly have appeared.
I've been crying and been so down all day and then I feel bad cos I'm thinking I'm ruining my chances even further by being sad.

But what are the chances of some more follies appearing in 2 days? They will have to abandon my cycle if I don't get 3 follies and all I can think is that the psychics have said I will have a baby soon but how can I get pregnant if I can't even produce any eggs??!! 

My clinic is closed between Dec-June so will not be able to start again until beginning July maybe. I can't wait that long again.

Good news is that my lining is nice and thick at 11.2 but what use is that if I don't get to have EC?! 

Sorry for the me post but I'm so depressed and I feel cursed.

Hope it goes well for you and I keep you informed how it goes on MOnday.

Love/Ophelia


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Ophelia I hope that things are ok for your EC- I stimmed a few days longer at high dose (600 IU of Menopur) and had extra scans, there were some that came through at the end. The clinic talked about abandoning my cycle twice but I thought I had come so far and it only takes one!  I got 7 eggs in the end (6 mature and all ICSI's) 3 fertilised and here I am 2 weeks later- so don't give up hope.

Your lining is great mine never made that thickness! Think positive 

It is terrible your clinic closes for 6 months don't they transfer pts to another clinic? surely the staff don't get a 6 month holiday!


Best of luck

L xx


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi JJ

Thank you for your well wishes. It's always nice to hear positive stories especially when they end up with a BFP!! 

My clinic doesn't do any higher doses I'm afraid, infact, their highest is 300iu but I practically begged them for my 450 dose and they gave in in the end. So I don't think they will up it any further.

I just hope I will have got a few more follies by Monday. If things are happening down there they may let me stim for a bit longer so fingers crossed...

Once again, I'm soo happy for you and your BFP!!

Good luck!                      Love/Ophelia


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Ophelia I hope that all goes well for you tomorrow and your follies.

I have purchased a Candian lady - Cherri so I will let you know what she says.

L xx


----------



## Marina (May 14, 2006)

Hi all

My post went walkabouts 

I posted one from Cherri a few days ago, she told me that we would have a little girl she said march, she wasn't sure if this was conceive or birth.

I have now ordered one from Lesley, she is sending it to my Wednesday next week as she isn't well at the moment, so i will post this one too.

Good Luck to all

Marina


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi

My latest new is that a miracle has happened and 1 more follie has appeared. I'm having EC on Wednesday. 

JJ- Please let us know how your reading with Cheri goes. And thanks once again for your well wishes. 

Marina- Cheri's reading sounds good and do let us know what Lesley is saying.

Anna- Where are you and How's things going!!!

Love/Ophelia


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Ophelia - well done- maybe that follie is the one!!! Hope your EC goes well  .

Cherri emailed me as she wants questions, so I have emailed her a few questions. Will keep you posted!

Take care and keep  
L xx


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Ophelia that is fabulous news!  Like JJ1 says, maybe that one is the ONE!!!  I really hope so!

Well I have been so tired, achey and just feeling yuk.  Really busy at work too which doesnt help.  The viagra has been going fine although I have the most horrid achey legs.  Was a bit worried yesterday as had a bit of EWCM and it was only day 3 of stims!  

Good luck with EC Ophelia, enjoy those drugs!!

Love

Anna xxx

PS Marina, good luck with your Lesley reading.  She is lovely to talk to.


----------



## MissSunshine (Apr 2, 2006)

Hi ladies,

Ophelia just wanted to say   for Ec tomorrow got everything crossed for you!!xx  

Marina I agree with Anna, Lesley was lovely to talk to. I look forward to hearing what she says to you.

JJ1 has it sunk in yet that you're pregnant!!!! You're going to be a mummy!!    have they given you a date for your first scan yet?

Tamsin and Anna hope your both well my lovelies!

Love to you all, Rhonda.xxxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi girls
- insomnia striking here and the Orange ISP was down in the evening!- hope the insomnia is not a pattern of things to come!! My first scan is 30 Nov so will be 7 weeks and 3 days!! It will be exciting!

Ophelia best of luck for the EC later today.

Take care 
L xx


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Ophelia

Hope your egg collection goes well today chick.  I am sure you will get some lovely mature eggs that will go on to be fabulous embies and even more fabulous babies.

Thinking of you...let us know how you get on.  xxxxx

Rhonda

Hope you are well too chick.  I am just wishing the days away til EC and more importantly ET.  First stim scan this Friday.  After worrying about having no ovary twinges I now have loads!!

Take care xxxx

JJ1

What a fab way to start December with a lovely scan picture of your baby or babies!

Are you telling everyone now or waiting a while?  I have always had a dream of telling family and friends on Christmas Day so if I get my BFP this time, I dont care about what DP says...I cant wait til 12 weeks to blurt it out!  It will be Christmas Day!

Lots of love to you all

Anna x


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi girls!

Sorry in advance for the me post.

Had EC today and the 3rd follie was not a follie after all so we only had 2 follies all in all.
They only got 1 egg out of them so I'm now really upset as even the doctor are saying the chances are slim it will fertilize as it might get fragmented/ruined when injected with the sperm as there's only one egg to play with. 

Have been   on and off all day. Life seems so cruel.

Doctor said we have one frozen embie left from last time, so he's going to try and defrost it. But what are the chances of a 2 cell frostie  surviving the thaw?  

Sorry for feeling so down but it feels i's all over before we even begun.

On another note I've bought another readin with Cheri22, a full reading, so we'll see what she has to say. It feels like maybe I'm not destined to become a mum after so many setbacks. Hopefully she will get me some hope.

I will let you know what she says.

JJ- Did you get a full reading from Cheri too?

Anna- Glad to hear things are going great for you. Hope you get lots of follies on your scan.  

Rhonda- Thanks for your well wishes. 

I'm off to the other boards to do some queries so "speak" to you later

Love/ Ophelia

PS; Please pray for my little egg that it will become a lovely embie over night.


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Ophelia I have everything crossed for both your little egg and your little snowbaby.

It only takes one and I am praying that they both survive and you have good news soon.

Make sure you are resting to recover from your EC sweetie.

With lots and lots of love

Anna


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Ophelia



*IT ONLY TAKES ONE, it only takes one, IT ONLY TAKES ONE, it only takes one*​
Did they not say if you did not have 3 they would not do EC? so a mircle happenend in the 3rd one appearing for you to get to this stage, now theres a Frostie as well being considered,            

I do however understand the tears and the sadness of the situation, 
its such an emotional rollercoaster, but a roller coaster goes UP as well as down - 
keep coasting and we will keep our 

           ​


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Ophelia keep thinking positive  about your egg and embryo,I do hope that it all works out ok for ET, and you can only have 2 put back in a cycle. 

I got my *Cherri reading*, but her and Lesley are slightly conflicting about the sex of my baby
I told her that: I am a single woman and have just had IVF/ICSI for the first time and conceived EDD 17 July 2007. I wonder if you can tell me about my baby/babies - (I haven't had my first scan yet).

Right now, they are only showing me a female. Does not mean that there isn't more than one, but at the moment just seeing one. Let me know if you would like a reading on her _Lesley predicted a son._
I told her that I conceived with a male best friend as my sperm donor. I have never had a previous pregnancy or loss, and could she see anything about my friend and my child's relationship, are there more children waiting for me, and if so with the same man?

I do see you having a son as well, and YES do believe that its with your male best friend. I think that he was honored to be asked to do this, and is just as excited about the baby as you are, even if hes not coming right out and see it. I think that you will find that he plays a very positive position in both of your childrens lives. Someone who will always be special to you and your children. 

I asked her about my future relationships or if there was a partner for me in the future and if so can you give me any details about it/him?

I believe that this is connected to a 3, and believe that its around 3 years from now. I am seeing a "relaxed" type atmosphere, I would like to say that its a bar, or pub..etc. type place, but it feels a bit off.. but I just see people having fun, enjoying each others company, and that another male friend will introduce you, and I believe that this friend actually works with this person he introduced.. I am thinking that its possible that this is a "company" party of some sort, and you went with your friends... I see him with brown colored hair, would say at the top front it is starting to thin just slightly but still has a solid set ofhair. Its usually a bit geled up, and styled. I would say that he has a dimple in his right cheek, and that he is clean shaven. I would say that he is in a "executive" postion, at the event is wearing a nice suit and tie. Would say that its a dark colored suit and more of a redish burgandy tie.. He is very talkative, and relaxed, and will immediately make you feel at ease, like you had been friends forever, and will invite you out for coffee is how it will start. 

I would also like to know about my career/will I move home/job in the future and also anything about my future success (hopefully)? I am also studying as well as working full time in a responsible job.

I think that your the type of person who will be happy where ever you go. That rather than see what the "job" isn't, you see what it can be. I think that you will stay at your current career for at least another 1.5years, getting closer to almost 2 years. I believe that this is when you "shift". I believe that you will be able to access a higher posiiton, they are not saying that this is a different company, but I do think that its similar. As for moving home... at the momenht they are not referencing a move from the place you currently live. 

So I will have to wait and see, I did email her and ask her about the reading for the baby

Take care
L xx


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi

JJ- Your reading sound really positive and you will have another child after this one too!  ( as well as a new man coming into your life )
I'm a bit surprised though that she didn't do a reading for the girl you're expecting now or the boy you will have later on.

Did you have the full reading( the one for $25) ?  If so, it says she does readings for up to four children , all included in that reading.
You will have to ask her for a reading of both of your children, and we want to hear it! 

I am still waiting for a reply from Cheri myself and as soon as she replies I will share it with you.  Maybe I should wait until after my 2ww to read it though, as I don't want to hear negative news while on the 2ww.

Today I got the lovely news that my egg has fertilized and I'm having ET tomorrow!!!  

Hope everyone is fine. Thank you all for thinking about me. 

Love/Ophelia


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Ophelia- your embryo is a fighter!!! I hope that you have a smooth ET tomorrow- fingers cross.  

I saw each bit of the TTC jouney as a hurdle and getting over then like getting to EC, then getting an egg, then it fertilizing, then ET going ok, 2WW and taking each day as it comes.

Cherri said she'd send a report on her child predications as well! So we'll see..
Take care
L xx


----------



## Marina (May 14, 2006)

ophelia 

Good Luck, heres praying for a   for you

I had my reading back from Lesley, and it was conflicting with Cherri22, she said I would have a boy and girl and this she said would be TWINS!!! well, Cherri said we would only have a girl, she also said Lesley that this wouldn't be for 18 months  so thats all our treatment we are on out the window if shes right, but a lot what she told me made sense, just have to wait and see I guess, good luck and love to everyone,

Love

Marina

xxx


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Hello Ladies!

Had Et today and my one embie was only a 2 cell  but it was grade 1 which is good  . My frozen embie never made it so I'm praying this embie is a fighter and stay with me all the way.  

Marina- Did you think Lesley's reading made more sense than Cheri's?

I got my full reading from Cheri back today and this is what she said in short:

I asked about the girl I will have after the baby boy:

" Your daughter, I see her with longer brown hair. I see it also having a slight wave to it. She's going to have a bit of round cheeks when shes younger, and a very bright smile. I would say that there are slight dimples in both cheeks when she smiles really big.
I see her as someone that carries herself well, great poise and charisma, and would consider her a "natural" beauty.
When it comes to career paths, I do see her linked to "television". I also think this is more so to charity type work, and is well knowned in the community.

When she gets married, around 22,they will have one girl and one boy. As a family they will all do this charity, and volunteer in different parts. I think you'll find her career is also tied to politics. Will be well known in that respect as well."

Do you see anymore children after the boy and girl?

"I see FOUR all together." ( I have asked her if the baby I lost is included in the 4 children so will get back to you about that)

I had a miscarriage earlier this year can you tell me if it was a boy or a girl?

" I would tell you that this baby was a girl" (Lesley said I lost a boy but I now beleive Cheri's reading more  as it's only girls that gets Turner Syndrome and I never told her the reason we lost the baby)

We are currently trying for a baby, you said conceive month for the baby boy would be in December. Dare I ask if it's this December or later on?

" It will either be DECEMBER conceive/find out 2006 or DEC EDD 2007" ( I will find out on the 2nd of December 2006 if, WHEN, it works this time)  

I then asked her if we will stay in our current house forever or will we get our dream house one day?

" The house you're currently think about, I see changing slightly, and this happening in about 8 years. I think that it's something that you guys plan on create. I don't think you will find a house like what you and your hubby likes...so this means that either you are going to buy something "close" and remodel it closer to your vision. Or you will build your own home...that is what I'm leaning to." ( It goes on a bit about that but me and hubby have been talking about building our dream house from scratch when we've saved some money, so 8 years on is not too bad. We have always said that we want to build a house , think MTV Cribs/Grand Designs   with walk in dressing room from the master bedroom etc and hopefully ,one day, it will come true. Have to keep on saving for the DREAM HOUSE  )

Anyway, I'm really pleased with the reading and can't wait for it to come true regarding children.


I Want to hear more readings, keep them coming and don't forget to tell us when it comes true, like it has for JJ  

Love/Ophelia


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Ophelia sending you positive energy  I do hope the 2WW goes well , and that Cherri's reading is this Dec!!!
L xx


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi

Have been crying, been angry and upset and feelin really pessimistic today. I feel like it's over before I even got my embie back because of it. After I've had a tantrum I feel even more quilty that I've ruined things with my mood and sadness and anger. 

Woke up to discover the computer has packed in (it's less than a year old ) so DH will put it in to get fixed on Monday. That means I will be without computer for God knows how long.   I'm at DH's parents just know.

Hope everyone is doing better than me. Off home now to watch X-factor.

Love/Ophelia


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Ophelia - you have to fight on and stay strong for your embie when it is back on board, if you don't it is over before you have started according my hpynotherapist.  Stay strong your embryo afterall it has overcome all the hursdles put infront of it so far. 

Hope the ET goes well

PC's/ISP etc aren't they a nightmare- fine when they are going ok but a nightmare when they go wrong, and we dn't know what to do with them.  Thinking of you even if you are quiet for a few days. 

With regards to my Cherri reading- despite her $25 offer of 4 baby readings, getting 2 back was a surprise as I was only planning on TTC for one baby, being a single mother-to-be by choice!
L xx


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi girls

I'm at my local library just now ,using their computer.

JJ- thanks for your message. I will try and stay positive. You don't think I've already ruined it? ( with regards to your hypnotherapist of not being negative or it'll be over)
I'm on day 3 of my 2ww and I haven't had any twinges or aches at all. I hope it's not a bad sign.

I'm still waitnig for a reply from Cheri but since my "puter" is down I will just have to wait. 

Anna- I hope things are going fine for you. What stage are you at?

Hope everone else is fine too. 

Love/Ophelia


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Ophelia just to say am thinking of you and hope your 2ww is going well.

I am going in for EC Friday I think.  Feeling very bloated and cant wait to get those eggies out.

Hows things on the puter front??!!  Its awful being without one isnt it.

Hope you are ok honey

xxx


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi Anna

I got my puter back yesterday evening. It didn't take long to get it fixed but I'm now £115 poorer. 

EC on Friday for you. How exciting!!   Do you know how many follies you've got?

I haven't had any cramps or twinges since I got my embie put back until yesterday afternoon/evening when I had a dull ache/dragging feeling in my lower tummy. The same feeling I get when AF is on the way.  
I hope it's too early for AF to show and hoping it's a good sign things are happening  down there.  

This morning ,however, I'm feeling fine, no aches or pains so far.

Do you det a 2 day or a 3 day transfer at your clinic? Are you taking time off work for your 2ww?

Got a reply from cheri.And I have now asked her if she could tell me a bit more about the 2 other children I will have. So I'm waiting for her to get back to me.
She said I will have 4 !!! children in total (not including the baby I lost) so it better work this time if I'm going to be able to have 4 children before I'm too old. 

I'm on day 5 today and it's dragging a bit. I want to know now if it's worked or not but at the same time I'm scared to find out. 
I'm off work for 2 weeks which is nice and relaxing. Can't stand my bullying supervisor so it's nice to be away from there for a while.

JJ- Have you received your childens predictions yet from Cheri?

Take care all and Anna let me know how you get on. 

Love/Ophelia


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Hi Ophelia

Four children!  Ohmygod!!  Cant wait to hear more from Cheri!

As of Monday, I had about 13 follicles on each side.  They reduced my drugs to stop the little ones from coming.  I am in a bit of pain today...every step hurts my ovaries!!!

Perhaps no cramps is a good sign?  All of my cycles have been so different...and not a sniff of a BFP.  It really is confusing isnt it.  You just hold tight sweetie...I am sure you will be celebrating soon.

Love

Anna xxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi Ophelia

Welcome back stranger!! Hope that you are getting plenty of rest on your 2WW- my friends were great and wouldn't let me do anything,one suggested writing my Xmas cards etc the things you never get time for that aren't stressful or involving lifting etc, one of them told me of as I met my friend in Oxford St for lunch and I went by cab and home by cab- but she said what happens if you get knocked over!

I posted my Cherri reading here
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=70306.90
She conflicts with Lesley, and I don't know what that means!!

I am still and living through my tough week, and next Monday I will find out if my poor baby is viable. I had a lower BHCG than they would have liked and a smaller yolk sac than they wanted and said come back on Monday when things should have grown and a heartbeat should be visible then, if not they said it may have died. I also have no symptoms of any sort! I used to have sore boobs and get up to pee in the night. The clinic weren't great at 'breaking bad news' and I am so glad I got a second opinion and scan the next morning, before I went to their appt.

Anna you have so many follicles hope it goes well for ET. I saw that you found out about your tubes that hadn't been discovered until now- my other gynaeacologist told me I had a heart shaped uterus as well that had never been picked up before! I was surprised how few bloods I had, I did my own bloods and profiled them for about 4 months but the clinic didn't ask for these,but even so they would have started me off down regging on blood results 6 months old.

Marina my readings also contradicted each other.

Take care ladies
L


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Aw JJ1 had no idea you were having such a tough time.

I am keeping everything crossed that your little baby is still there with a lovely flickering heartbeat.

Really praying for you.xx


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all

JJ- I'm really sorry to hear your scan wasn't very promising. It's still very early though so hopefully on your next scan you will get better news.  How low was your HCG if you don't mind me asking? A lot of people have had low HCGs and still gone on to have healthy pregnancy. Fingers crossed for your next scan all will be well with you little baby. Usually they detect a heartbeat at about 7 weeks. Especially if it was a late implantation. Sending     to you and your baby.

I did read your reading with Cheri but I thought she was going to get back to you about your 2 childrens personalities etc? 

Anna-Wow!! you've got a nice number of follies there. You're bound to get some cracking embies. 

Well, I have been trying to take it fairly easy. I'm hoping driving or walking to the shop or emptying the dishwasher isn't too much??
No aches at all today which I'm sure is good news.  I'm staying positive to create a positive outcome.   

Thanks girls for keeping me sane.  

Love/Ophelia


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi Girls

Sorry I posted the wrong reading I'm going mad!!

Here is Cherri's predictions for my children-to-be:
'When it comes to your daughter, I see her as someone who really is a bit "polished" i think that even as a young child is going to be well mannered, someone who sits quietly when she is asked.. is polite and friendly, and you will find that after she is 3 months old, that shes a fairly easy baby to take care of. 

i see her loving to play with dolls.. shes going to have carriages, doll clothes, high chairs and you will see that she spends endless hours playing with them, taking care of them.. shes very interested in other kids around her, and you will see how big of a help she is with her younger brother. Just naturally drawn to the kids, and always seems to be a big helper. 

I am seeing her with medium brown hair, I see it also around shoulder length> loves to have it brushed, and put up into barettes or a pony tail.

When shes a bit older, she will take a career in "consulting".I do believe that this is inregards to her business degree through unversity, and tries to help guide companies intoa  better position. Letting them know their strengths a weaknesses. Shes kind and gentle, and always straight to the point. 


when it comes to marriage, I see her closer to the age of 26. They will have one boy and one girl of their own.


SON-

When it comes to your son, would tell you that your going to be happy that your have your daughters help. He is going to be a bit more energy that your daughter was.. someone I would consider a bit more "high needs" as a child and will enjoy company. I think that you will find that eh doesn't like to be alone and prefers to be around people. He is going to be a fast learner, and this includes crawling. I think that you will find that he is fast on his feet, and would mcuh rather run than walk. He has an amazing giggle, and will have you and your daughter in stictches without much effort. 

he has a charming smile, and often has peoiple comment on how adorable and well behaved he is. I think that people will enjoy his open personality, his charming wit, and sense of humor.  Someone who does not like to dwell on any negativity and will often try and avoid it when he can. He likes happy times, fun events and will do his best to try and make it fun for everyone. if your sad or stressed, he will find a way to cheer everyone up. He just seems to know exactly what you need! 

So when he opens his own night club, that caters to the more ritzy people, you wont be surprised on how well it does. HAs an amazing memory of his clientel, and often goes out of his way to do nice things, or find their favorites, and brings it into the night club. I think that you will find that the inside is "themed" and quite organized. Its a relaxed atmosphere, freindly and funky. This has something to do with him being around 32. 

When it comes to marriage, I see him married around 29, went through university like his sister and took business oriented courses. Is amazing with money, and a financial whiz. 
They will have two boys of their own'

Yes i have everything crossed for Mon my B HCG was 1437 last Mon at 5 weeks +6, and my yolk sac was 9x5mm. so bloods on the low side and sac a little small

Anna anymore news on the follies!!!

Ophelia- you take it easy.  I was told no hoovering!! which was great as I hate hoovering!! also no lifting or doing too much, gentle walks and doing nice things!!no stress.

Lxx


----------



## me!!! (Jul 3, 2005)

hi Lady's hope you don't mind me jumping 0n but am looking for some feed back from like minded people. first Abit about myself iv had 9 attempts at ivf/fet so i feel i know how it feels to have problems in conceiving (all self funding) which has been terribly hard emotionally and physically 
anyway i will get to the point i want to start raising money to help other people fund treatment i do charity tarot nights raising money for children's play area but this is close to compleation i enjoy the evenings and have built up quiet a number of people and i would like to carry this gift on as it helps many people but i personally don't believe in having the money for my self just my own beliefs, but want to do something worth while. could you please email me with your opinions as id like to know how people in this situation feel about this before i take it to the next stage once again thank you for your time and good wishes to you all ps im not sure if i have already posted this as i thought i had but cannot find it thank you


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi
I think it is a great idea. But finding treatment for someone is hard as how would you decide on criteria and the clinic and also you would only be able to impact on a few people's lives etc but i think fundraising to keep a site like this going which is free and relies on donations and supports so many people would be great - I would love to go to a tarot evening as a findraiser.
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=61311.0


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi 

JJ- Your children sound like they're going to be lovely AND well behaved   Oh, and I will have to come for a boogie in your sons Night club.   It all sounds really good. Are you pleased with your reading?

I'm pleased with mine as it's sounds promising I will have children. I can't wait for it all to come true.  

ME!!!- I also think it's a great idea. But like JJ said how do you decide who's getting funding and stuff? I would also go to a fund raising tarot evening. (I always love a reading  ) I live all the way up in Aberdeen though. 

Love/Ophelia


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Hi girls

I had EC today and got 18 eggs.  There was still fluid there but they are unsure where and this will have to be investigated after this cycle.

I mailed Lesley explaining the hydro and will I still be pregnant.  Here's the reply:

Hi Anna 
I have had a look - it took me ages going through my emails to find the email and piccies (I only keep things for a month or so and then delete them). I do have the piccies again. 

I have to say, I really dont get the whole reading back, but feel that the words WAIT PATIENTLY are the order of the day. Like dont panic. 

I can honestly say that with readings timescales are approximate and unexpected events are not seen, but from this brief link in just keep being patient and dont lose hope. 

As to the specific question of do I see a baby for you, I still see two, but honestly get no feelings of whether this treatment will be successful, sorry. That is the problem with this, I only get what I am given. 

So a little info for you, which I hope helps, but probably not enough. Sorry again. 

Love and light 
Lesley

It was kind of her to reply.  Now for the waiting game.

Love and luck to you all

Anna x


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi Anna

That's a really good amount of eggs you got today. Will they phone you tomorrow with news about fertilization?

I'm sorry about the hydro(not sure what a hydro is but doesn't sound good  ) and the fluid. Will you get embies put back in a few days even though you've got a hydro? Will a hydro prevent implantation? ( sorry, like I said I don't know what it is.  )

Good of Lesley to get back to you although your reading was a while ago. She's still seeing two children for you but Is she saying she's not sure it will work this time and you may have to do another cycle?

Your reading with her sounded so good earlier and she more or less said it was going to work this time so you stay  and you hang in there. I'm sure it will work for you this time.   

Like Lesley said don't give up hope and to wait patiently. ( if only it was that easy )

I will be thinking of you and sending you some  

Love/Ophelia


----------



## me!!! (Jul 3, 2005)

thanks for your replies i also have been wondering same things thats why i was going to speak with my doc when i go in a couple of weeks but i do like the sound of donating to this site as i would of been lost without it i do have about 20/30 people waiting for readings but i cant think about any of this until the new year as i have 2 past life regression seminars to do before Christmas and as I'm a chief this is my busy time at work hope all goes well for you  lot but just try and stay positive and remember sometimes we want to be one one road when life nows we should be on this road but in the end all roads lead to the same road and we will all get there at some point by


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Hi Ophelia

I am really trying my hardest not to think about it all.  I have kind of written off this cycle already.  

The hydro does affect implantation so I feel we are just going through the motions if you like.

I find out on Monday morning how my embies are doing.  

I hope you are well.  Only another week for you....I am keeping everything crossed for you.

Love

Anna x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Anna- You did so well to get your 18 eggs.  Don't give up on this cycle- miracles do happen and stay positive for your eggs.Fingers crossed for Monday- would that be ET day- do you have day 3 transfers?

Ophelia Hope that you are staying positive on the 2WW- everyday is a day nearer to the knowing.

Take care ladies
Lxx


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi Girls!!

Anna- Please stay positive. You got a great amount of eggs and like JJ said miracles do happen.   Are they taking your embies to blasts?

JJ- Is it this Monday coming you are going in for your first scan? Stay positive and I wish you all the best for your scan and I'm sure everything will be just fine with your baby.  

I'm on day 8 today and I've had a weird feeling in my tummy today. Kind of the feeling you get when your AF is due but no actual pain. More like things moving around in there and rumbling noices.  Just a very wierd feeling. I've been knicker checking like a mad woman all day cos it feels like AF is coming, like a "leaking" feeling. 

Anyway, I've been so nervous everytime i'm going to the loo and I'm praying it's not AF but signs that I will get a BFP!!  
I'm testing next Saturday so I will stay   until then. 

Love/Ophelia


----------



## buster24 (Jul 11, 2005)

hi girls sorry to barge in on your thread could you tell me hoe to get intouch with your psychi. i think i need her    
thanks kim


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Hi guys

Well I have decided to go to blast.  This morning we had 13 embies.  6 of above average grade - 2 @ 8 cells, 4 @ 6 - 8 cells.  Will get more info tomorrow so now just trying to not think about it.

Ophelia you stay positive.  I have a good feeling for you.

JJ1...good luck for your scan sweetie.

Kim if you go onto ebay and search for the seller as lesleymedium you should find her.

Love to everyone

Anna x


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all

Anna- That is really good news about your embies. Blasts sounds like a plan. Have you had blasts before?
You stay positive too hun. Remember Lesley's reading about twins. 

JJ- Hope all went well today at your scan.  

Buster- If you're interested in a reading with the Canadian lady Cheri her address is   www.angelfire.com/magic2/predictions/
(let me know if I've written it down wrong)

She predicts the month you will either conceive/find out or EDD.

Please let us know if you have a reading with either of the 2 psychics. We would love to hear what they say. 

Love/Ophelia 

/links


----------



## lexi123 (Aug 30, 2005)

Hi Ladies - sorry to barge in on your post but though I would share my reading with you. After reading on here about Leslie - I booked a reading over the phone.

Just a little info on what is going on with me at the moment.. 2 failed IVF but have applied for the trial that is taking place at Nottingham Care - not sure if you have heard of this trail but if you go to this link you will get more info:

http://www.care-ivf.com/study/

She saw that I have applied for a treatment that has a new approach .She said I would be
accepted on it but she believes I will be on the 2nd group (there are 2 groups and my AF was late so may not get on the 1st group). She saw 4 appointments initially which is how many appointments that I need before I am accepted. She sais it was going to work for me as I needed a new approach... She saw me with a bump in June and baby in Dec/Jan.. She saw my 2 failed IVF attempts... She also said that for some reason I wouldn't know my results in the usual 2 weeks after procedure but approx 6 weeks ( she asked me if this makes sence) - this is where I explained that they freeze the embryos and put them back at a later date after they send them to America to test them. She also said they have a completely new approach and this is what I need for it to be a sucess...I have to forget about everything that happened in the past (failed attemps, poor egg quality etc.) and look at this trial as the opportunity of a life time... ( also my DH words - scarey) !!

Since my reading I have had an appointment which was my FSH which was OK and have another appointment on Wednesday with a consultant.. Fingers crossed what Leslie said will come true...

/links


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Wow Lexi!!  Your reading sounds fab. Lesley is really good and I'm glad you shared it with us.

I really hope it works out for you like she said it would. It's not too long to wait to see if it's true. You have to let us know how you get on with your trial and your BFP!! 

Love/Ophelia


----------



## lexi123 (Aug 30, 2005)

Hi Ophelia - I will keep you informed. The consultation on Wednesday is to give us full details about the trial. They had a 70% implanatation rate and 60% on going pregnancies in an initial trial the did in America.... Double the average in the UK...


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Wow Lexi a great Lesley reading hope it comes true.

Anna - your embryos sound great and 'above average' as well- clever you!!

Ophelia not too much longer until test day, fingers crossed.

I had my scan and saw my baby's heartbeat but it is a bit slow and it is still a bit small about 4 days behind its gestation.
L xx


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

JJ1 so pleased to see that you saw a heartbeat.  Fingers crossed that you just have a little lazy bones in there who is enjoying resting in mum's tum and not exerting him/herself too much!

Well the news today for me is that my embies are still at the right stage.  So its looking like blast transfer tmw.

Lots of love and luck to you all

Anna x


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi girls

JJ- Great news to hear you got to see a heartbeat. Hopefully it will pick up til your next scan. Will keep my fingers crossed all being well with your little one.  

Anna- Woohoo! Sounds like you got some strong embies there. Good luck for your transfer tomorrow.   Let us know how you get on.

Well, I'm back at the library as my own computer now has detected a Trojan Horse which apparently can wipe out your whole computer. Nice!!  My DH is coming home on his lunch break to take it in to get fixed. This bloomong computer has turned out to be a costly affair. And just before x-mas too. 

Woke up today to a feeling of AF. It's under my belly button, in the middle of my tummy.( Some twinges and a dull ache of some sort) Pray that it's not AF. 

I'm sure it's just my little embie nestling in.  Staying positive of course.  

Love/Ophelia


----------



## Marina (May 14, 2006)

Hi ophelia 

I just wanted to wish you luck on testing and hoping you get a    outcome.

Love to all

Marina


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Ophelia for you to have such a specific pain I think we are going to have some good news from you!  I have heard other ladies who have had BFP's describe that sort of pain.

Well I am nervous about tomorrow.  I wonder how those embies are doing tonight.  Cuddling up to their brothers and sisters keeping cosy in that petri dish!

Will let you know how I get on tomorrow.  

Lots of love to you all

Anna xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Ophelia Keep thinking positive not long to wait now, my hypnotherpist kept saying visualise your rich red endometrium and your embryo embedding in.

Anna good luck for tomorrow and your babies and snow babies.

L xx


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi

Anna- Hope your transfer went smoothly today and that your 2 blasts a getting snuggled in nicely.   Take it easy and stay positive. 

JJ and Marina and Anna- Thank you very much for your positive thoughts. It feels like things are moving around and I'm praying AF is staying away. I've got a rumbling noice going on as well.
Only 3 more sleeps to go til I get my BFP!!! 

Away for lunch with my Mil today so will head off soon. (i'm at the library)

Love/Ophelia


----------



## MissSunshine (Apr 2, 2006)

Hi ladies,

Anna Hope all went well today with ET, and I'm sending you lots and lots of      for a BFP!!! 

Ophelia Only 3 sleeps to go, my god thats gone quickly!! Obviously not for you or DH, but this end it has. Wishing you all the luck in the world hunnie, I'm feeling that BFP already!!!    

JJ Baba's obviously sooooo chilled out! Bet it was amazing seeing it's little heartbeat. When is your next scan?   

Marina and Lexi Hope you're both well.

I feel like a group hug, so here goes!!          

Love to you all, Rhonda.xxxx
P.S. let spread around the


----------



## lexi123 (Aug 30, 2005)

HI girls, 

Just wanted to let you know that I went for my consultation yesterday regarding the trial and all I have left to do is to have the Chicargo blood tests. If these are OK, I will be accepted on the 2nd group on the trial so, so far Leslie has been correct...


----------



## Marina (May 14, 2006)

Hi everyone

I had our 2 frosties put back yesterday, we had three but only 2 survived, so keeping my fingers crossed now for the next 2weeks, hope everyone is good, Ophelia not long now      pray its good news for you.

Love

Marina


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi girls

Lexi- Wow, Lesley's sure know what's she's talking about. Glad to hear that it's going well. One step closer to that trial. 

Marina- Excellent news you got your frosties put back. Wishing you all the best.  

Anna- Haven't heard from you, hope all is well. I've seen your new picture though and those embies are looking great!   

JJ- hope you're well. 

Rhonda- Thanks for your well wishes 

As for me, went to the loo at 9 pm last night and there was some brown blood!!   Went to the loo several  times after that last night but no more blood. 

Today I was brave enough to do a no 2 (tmi) but still no more blood, old or new.

Does it mean AF is on her way but can't get started properly because of the pessaries I put up there every night or was it just an implantation bleed? 

I'm on day 13 after ET today and I'm scared  now. 

Hospital just phoned and they are too busy on Saturday (my testday) so I will go in tomorrow morning for a blood test instead! 

Please send me some positive vibes.

Love/Ophelia


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Ophelia stay positive.  It could be implantation.  I personally dont think the suppositries hold off AF.  In my experience she comes anyway with the pessaries so you stay strong and hopeful that its your little one burrowing in a bit deeper inside your tum.  Its about the right time...and I am so wishing you get that beautiful 2nd line on Saturday morning.

Lexi thats fab news about the trial.  Fingers crossed for you.

Marina, brill news about your snowbabies.  Bet they are finding a comfy spot as we speak!

JJ1 I hope you are well and resting up.  Hows the sickness?

Rhonda...thanks for the group hug!  It was cool!

Well its day 6 for my embies today.  I have had a few cramps etc but to be honest the 5 days after EC I was having cramps, feeling sick, feeling dizzy and that was before my embies were back in so I am going to try not to read anything into it all!  How hard is that.

Hope you are all well.

Love

Anna xxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Ophelia- Best of luck for test day, my fingers are crossed for you. 

Marina - Hope everything goes well for you and your embryos.

Anna- Hope that the  goes by quickly- your embryos look lovely and it all seems so real when you see their photos!!

Lexi- Best of luck with the trial 

My next scan is Mon- as my baby's heartbeat was a bit slow last week- so hope that all is well on Monday.

L xx


----------



## MissSunshine (Apr 2, 2006)

Ophelia I'm sure you've just got a lazy one in there that implanting late!! Keep positive.    for tomorrow, I'll check on to see how it goes.xx

Anna Wow, nearly a week has passed already, Good luck for the next one, and I hope you don't drive yourself too  .xx

Lexi That Lesley is one clever lady!! Lets hope she's right about all of us. If what she says about me comes true, then I should be getting a positive result around Jan/Feb?!?! Well seeing as I'm meant to be starting Egg Share in early Jan, she may well be right! (let's hope so)

Marina Lots of love and hugs to you and your    Get comfy little ones.

JJ How you doing sweetie?   We must of posted at the same time,  for Monday, got everything crossed for you. 

Love to you all, Rhonda.xxxx


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi

Thanks girls for thinking of me for tomorrow. I'm VERY nervous and I'm now feeling a bit queasy in my tummy which is probably something I'm imagining.

I've got the latest from Cheri. She has said I will have 4 children so I asked her about the last 2 childrens personalites so here it goes:

Boy

" When it comes to your son I'm going to tell you that he is very social,likes to talk to anyone and everyone. He has a good sense of humour, and is someone who is willing to take a joke.

I think you will find he is very family oriented and has no problem with being the centre of attention. I think you'll find him very helpful around the house, whether it's setting the table or helping to cook dinner. I think you'll find cooking comes naturally to him and is something he enjoys.

He is someone who would give you the shirt off his back if he thought you needed it. Always truthful and honest. He has short coloured hair, and I see him with a small "goatie" of some sort. I see him wearing a jacket of some sort with a shirt in blue and black pants (trousers). Someone who has good taste in clothes and seems to always look well put together.

I see him starting his career as a chef. I do think this is a well known upscale restaurant and that your son will have taken courses in college to acheive this level. I think you'll find that he is going to be well known and respected in this acheivement, and eventually be able to purchase part of the restaurant and be co-owners.

When it comes to marriage, I see him closer to 27, they will have 2 girls of their own.

Daughter

When it comes to your daughter I see someone who is quiet and laidback. She is someone who listens to other peoples problems.

I think that you'll find that besides her sister, that she seems to get along better with her male friends than her female friends.She will have two close friends who are girls but the rest will be male.

I see your daughter very strong and opinionated when it comes to things she believes in. I think you'll find as she gets older, she takes a strong liking to psychology courses and follow that for a few years learning about people. She's going to take a career that involves probation officer type duties. I do believe she's involved with keeping them in line,getting them jobs when they come out, and also notifying the police if they skip out.

When it comes to marriage, I see her closer to 26. They will have 2 boys and one girl. I see her marrying a police officer."

Like I've said before, if I'm to have 4 kids I will have to get a BFP tomorrow!!  

Love/Ophelia


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi again

I'm not holding out much hope for tomorrow. Just had some brown blood again when I went to the loo. 

Think it might be AF on it's way. 

Love/Ophelia


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

*Ophelia hunnie!

    

I am working tommorow so it will be late evening when I read your news, 
I will be thinking of you though OK!

Read marielou's 2ww diary! (from here)
CLICK HERE

~Dizzi~
*


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all

Dizzi thanks for the link. Unfortunately it's a BFN for me.  The witch came with a vengance this morning.

Still waiting for the clinic to phone and confirm but we all know it's not good news. 

Back to square one. Will be looking into other clinics now. So if anyone know of a good clinic for poor responders and male factor it would be much appreciated. We're open to clinics abroad too.

Love/Ophelia


----------



## Marina (May 14, 2006)

Ophelia

I am so sorry to read your news   take care and have a little drink of vino it helps me when I feel miserable and down, if your interested in treatment abroad come to our threads and have a good read, ask as many questions as you wish they will get answered they are a lovely bunch so sorry hun I really am. http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=119.0ere

Love

Marina


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Opehlia I am so sorry to hear your news, I had everything crossed for you. Take care of yourself and DH  

Glad to hear that you are still thinking positively and considering your next step- after all Cherri and Lesley said you have 4 babes waiting to come!

I only know that ARCG in London have the highest success rates for ICSI in the UK because they individualised and tweak the meds daily, and they deal with male factor, but they are one of the most expensive and time consuming as you are required to be there in the stimming phase for scans.  They were not an option for me as they don't take known donors! but would have been my first choice. 
Love L xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Opehlia
 there are no words, Just big Cyber  

Take some time out and take care


~Dizzi~


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi girls

Thank you very much for your kind words.

I haven't given up yet. Will try to start our next cycle in March/April if we find a clinic that will do a short or flare protocol.
Cheri said I will have 4 kids so surely I will at least get one child if not four.

Going out for a booze up tomorrow to drown my sorrows.

Hope everyone is well. 

Love/Ophelia


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Ophelia

I am so so sorry to read your news.  I had everything crossed for you sweetie.

Once again so sorry.

With love

Anna x


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi girls


Anna- Hope you're staying positive and are taking it easy. When is your testday? 

JJ- How are you? I really hope all is fine with the baby and that your scan went well today. 

Love/Ophelia


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Hi Ophelia

I am not feeling too hopeful.  I had a small amount of EWCM which I have had on my prev BFN's and just feel exactly the same as I have previously.  

My test date isnt officially til the 15th - 3 weeks after EC!  But I will be testing before then.

How are you doing Ophelia?

JJ1 - I hope your scan went well.

Love

Anna x


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Oh JJ1 I have just seen your ticker.  I am so sorry about your loss.

Thinking of you.

Love

Anna x


----------



## MissSunshine (Apr 2, 2006)

JJ,

I'm so sorry sweetie. Just don't know what to say. 
Take care of yourself.  

Lots of love, Rhonda.xxxx


----------



## Marina (May 14, 2006)

JJ

Sorry to see your news please take care sweetie 

Love

Marina
XXX


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Thanks for your kind words, so much for Lesley's first thing lucky!! anyway I will try again in the new year.
Best of Luck with you all
L xx


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi girls

JJ- I'm sooo sorry to hear about your baby.   I really feel for you. 
It's good to hear you're not giving up and that you will try again. One day we shall all become mothers.

Anna- Hope all is fine with you. Any symptoms at all? I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you. 

I've got a cold so haven't been on here much. I'm hoping to find a clinic abroad so we can start again in April.

Hi to the rest of you. I thought there was some people having readings soon? We would like to hear them.
I'm tempted to have another reading.

Love/Ophelia


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi girls i hope u dont mind me jumping in?

I am really into psychics and readings etc and really unsure about where to go and have one done.

So sorry to hear the girls who have tested negative on here and wish u all the luck for the future

Kate xx


----------



## daisyboo (Apr 5, 2005)

Hi Ladies
Well i have a reading on 19th december waited 3 months for this appt so she better be good, i'm really excited,

Kate a lot of us on here have had a reading done by lesley i bought one off ebay under the name of lesleymeduim (i Think) she was pretty bang on with what she said regards to DH and family she also said i would be a mother by sept next year, so as i'm not having any TX at mo it should be a natural conception  so wait for the miracle in the making  as by my calculations i should conceive this month if DH'S   decide to swip up rather than round and round 

JJ So sorry to see your news hun 

Leila


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi girls

Anna- Not long now.  I really hope you get your BFP.

JJ- How are you holding up?

Daisyboo- Who are you having a reading with? She must be good if you had to wait 3 months for one. Please let us know how you get on.
Does she do email readings?

Kate- Most of us has had a reading with Lesley and also with a Canadian lady called Cheri who predicts the Month you will conceive/give birth etc. She said December for me and I tested BFN this December so it must mean I will give birth next year in December.  Keeping my fingers crossed she's right.

It seems like Lesley has been right with her predictions with some of the girls on here but wrong with others. If anyone know of a good psychic that is accurate I would like to know as I'm thinking of another reading too.(You can never have too many readings ) Someone that does email readings that is as I'm up in Aberdeen.

Love/Ophelia


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi again

JJ- You should get back to Cheri and ask her what month you will conceive/give birth since she never gave you a Month last time. I've been emailing her back and forth for ages and she's really good with replying especially since you've paid for a full reading she says you can ask as many questions as you like.

You can maybe explain what has happened and I'm sure she will tell you without you having to pay again.

Love/Ophelia


----------



## Marina (May 14, 2006)

Well Girls thought I would share this with you all on this thread

I dont know what to think, I was naughty this morning and tested with a first response HPT, I saw a faint line, then this afternoon I tested again  and it was a shade darker within about 1 min!!! I am 10dp2dt soooo along way to go and until I get a beta done I am not going to get my hopes up, but its a step in the right direction, still cant believe I have seen 2 lines!!! BFP I pray it stays I have waited almost 20 years to see this, if this is the case Cherri and Lesley got it wrong, im praying they did of course now!!!

Hope everyone is ok  

Love to all

Marina


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Marina, I do hope that you get the  that you so deserve fingers crossed.  Let's hope they are wrong- after all Lesley got mine wrong! 
I would also recommend using clearblue digital tests, and as first response gave me a BFN when I was definitely pregnant with a BHCG of 297- it is also so lovely to see 'pregnant' displayed as well!
L xx


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Marina- What wonderful news! I do hope it is a BFP and that it stays.


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi girls  

Thanks for all the information - dizzi gave me some links as well so will be having a look at that.

Hope u are all having a lovely weekend?

Kate xx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hi girls, I just wanted to say that I had a email chat with Cheri, and she told me it would be june, for either concieve, find out or give birth and it would be a boy. 

I contacted her recently regarding the ivf (as it would have been june due date had it worked) and she said she still sees june for me, and still only one attempt of ivf as this cycle didnt really count. 

Im hoping she is right still! June is a long way off to though to wait to find out or concieve in! (as obviously couldnt give birth in june!)

I have also looked at lesley and think I will go for a reading with her, although Im a bit scared as well! 

Sorry to all the lovely ladies who have had negatives or such sad news like JJ. Hoping you all get your deserved babies next year. 
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## daisyboo (Apr 5, 2005)

Hi Ladies i'm not sure if this women does email readings she lives in Torquay and she is supposed to be really spot on, so i'm hoping and praying she gives me some hope.

Marina i hope it's a BFP

Kate keep us informed


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi girls

Anna- How are you doing? I saw you got a BFN and I'm so sorry. 
What are your plans for the future?

JJ- Hoping you're doing ok.

Daisyboo- Is your reading next week? If she's any good will you ask her if she does email readings? Let us now how it goes. 

Kateag- Will you be having treatment to tie in with Cheri's prediction about conceiving in June or is she just talking rubbish? She said December to me and I got my BFN on December 1st so that mean I must give birth in December next year as she said either conceive/find out this December or give birth next December.

If I manage to find a clinic and start my treatment end of March/April it could tie in with me giving birth in December.(It will work next time )
Have you booked a reading with Lesley?

Marina- Fingers crossed for you and your BFP. It does sound promising. 

Hi to Kamac80, Dizzi and anyone else I might've missed. 

Love/Ophelia


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Hi Ophelia & all on the thread, 

Sorry Ive not joined in much with you all, I have however been reading, sadly theres not enough hours in my day to reply to all the threads I watch  

I hope your All OK  to those who need them and plenty of     to boost us through Chrismas

My Cheri & Lesley readings are not predicted yet to be right, and the old  is messing me around so who knows   I will let you know any news  

~Dizzi~


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi daisyboo will keep u informed - i get paid tomorrow so i mite book and pay for one tomorrow although is there a waiting list of some kind?

At the hospital yesterday we finally have been referred for IVF so more eager than ever to have a reading done.

Hope everyone is ok?

Kate xx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

I havent booked a reading with Lesley yet no, for some reason I am a bit scared to get bad news, are they allowed to tell you bad? Or could I say, I dont want any!?

Does that make any sense?


----------



## Jinty (May 6, 2006)

Hi everyone, I've been reading this thread with great interest over the last few days. I'm going through my second miscarriage and trying to find some hope and meaning. 
I was initially v. excited about Lesley and then got a bit worried about the comments that she knew about this site and might be reading peoples signatures (and that she'd mentioned babies to virtually everyone, including someones friend who wasn't looking for a baby at all). So I thought I would get a reading first before posting on here to avoid any connection. I also sent a photo of me with friends (and David Seaman who I met at Dancing on Ice last year!) so that she wouldn't know if I was married or not.
I've pasted the reading below (it was an email one) to see what you thought. It doesn't mention my hubbie at all or a baby as such but a lot of the feelings I think are quite accurate and the pain and grief. I don't know if I'm reading what I want into it as it's certainly nothing like as specific as yours but on some levels makes some sense to me.
I'd be interested in what you all think




Family

Past

Firstly I feel that for you Jeanette, family is VERY important, both your own, and the family you wished to make.  It is like all your energy comes from a loving, protected, beautiful family and you wanted this to be the same for you too.



Present

The situation of family is blowing your mind (doing your head in is another way of saying it), I also get a feeling of guilt too, but not that you should be guilty, like you feel you are letting someone down, but YOU ARE NOT.  Circumstances are what is letting things down, not you personally.  It feels like the whole situation of family is very DIFFICULT and I almost get the feeling of “don’t ask questions”, like people are pussy footing around the subject in order to save you from hurt, and that you are trying to look forwards in a positive way, but again, also trying to protect yourself from more hurt.



Future

Playfulness, have fun with the future, all the issues are going to be resolved the pain and grief will go and fun is coming, it feels like child like fun.  At the end of the last card for the present when I said you were protecting yourself from more hurt, I wanted to intuitively say, “well things are getting better” and the card indicates that too.  



I get the feeling of “one more try” and you will succeed?  I am not sure what that means, but hope that you can interpret this.  I know you feel like giving up, but don’t, it will be worth it.  I get the feeling that March will be significant for the beginning of the good times, and that the end of the year is when you get the outcome, all is good.



Career

Past

The card is maturity, when you are growing and learning, growing and learning, it is showing me that at one point you were developing within the career you are in, and happy to stay and learn more, but now I get the feeling of you “breaking out on your own” for the goodness of you and your family.



Present

The card is New Vision, which supports the comments above, there are new pathways lying ahead for you Jeanette, just a small issue of which path to choose eh?  Well actually, no it is not a difficult choice, it feels like it, but when you get to that point, early in the New Year (end Jan/Feb) there will really be NO CHOICE, you will know exactly what to do, when to do it, how to do it and you are going to have the courage of your convictions, you think you might be right….  Well you are!



Future

The card is lovely, it is Abundance, you will have it all, this is a recurring theme for you for next year, it almost feels like this year you have been on hold, and next your you are through to the next stage, and that is GOOD.



Abundance in the card form, shows you will have everything you want, both I feel in terms of family and career.  I feel that at present there are decisions to make but you WILL make the right one, and you WILL be OK.



Future Life

Past



Things have happened in the past to knock your confidence, and sometimes you have regretted choices that you made, that now impact on your present, but don’t be sad, they were choices made at the time, and there is no comparison from how your life was, to how it will be.



Present

The card shows Participation, you are out there and ready to join in again, for the last few months you have felt encompassed by “your decisions” and life and now it is all OK, and you are like a car sliding into gear, soon to be off into the unknown journey, but wow will you enjoy the ride.



Future



The card is the Outsider, as has been shown in your reading, you are a little lost on your journey through life at present, but that is temporary, you are going forwards into next year, solving “problems” that have seemed insurmountable in the past and developing the strengths in your life to give you and yours a brilliant new future, with the emphasis/highlight on family (and slightly less so on career).



Head up now, all is well, things will be OK, they might not seem like it now, but they are improving daily and there will be a point at the end of next year when you will ask yourself “why did I worry so much”, you just need to wait til the time is right, and the feeling is good and leap forwards!



I hope that the reading all makes sense, please feel free to ask questions if there are areas that you do not understand.  Sometimes readings are more about feelings and I very much feel that in your reading, so I hope that the feelings side has made sense, and that I have answered your questions.  Thank you for purchasing this private reading and your very prompt paypal payment.  



For the reading, I had to cover up David Seaman, to get your energy, so I have just lifted the covers off and get the words “LOVELY MAN”, AND THAT IS MEANT GENUINELY.  You would instinctively like him, as he is NICE.





Love and Light.



Lesley


----------



## Marina (May 14, 2006)

Hi Everyone

Just an update on my beta test I had done on Tuesday it came back at 299.05 so we are relieved but still have a long way to go yet, very anxious and nervous have to wait and see now and scan at 7 weeks, hope everyone is ok keep the readings up!!!

Love

Marina


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi girls

Marina- Your beta sounds like a good level.Congrats on your lovely BFP. Really happy for you.  When is your first scan?

Jinty- So sorry to hear about your loss.  I think however that your reading sound very promising. Although she's not spelling out the word "children" she does mention one more try and you will succeed. Also that bit about Family in the present, I would imagine, would apply to your situation.

She also mentions March and you getting the end result at the end of the year, are you planning more treatment? Sounds like a baby will be on the way to you soon.

Kateag- Good clairvoyants and mediums don't tell you bad news, they will focus on the good things. If you do have a reading please let us know how you get on. We need to hear some more readings on this thread. 

Anna and JJ- How are yous?

Dizzi- Blooming witch to play up!!  Does that mean your next treatment will be delayed, and therefor ruin the predictions?

Hi to Daisyboo,Kamac80, Rhonda. 

Love/Ophelia


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi girls

This thread has gone a bit quiet. 

Daisyboo- Did you go for that reading the other day? Any good news?

Anna and JJ- How are you both doing? Any plans for future treatments?

I contacted a clinic in Istanbul and got a reply saying, given the information about me they thought my chances of a pregnancy may be less than 20%. They didn't clarify why they thought so but I'm thinking it may have to do with the fact that I lost my baby and it had a chromosomal abnormality. They may think it will happen again?

They suggested I have PGD done next time.

Now I REALLY could do with a reading to get some hope. 

Love/Ophelia


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi Ophelia

Great to hear form you.  I am ok and had my ERPC on Mon and I do feel stronger emotionally since, as I view it as the start of my next cycle.  

My consultant also suggested that I had miscarriage bloods when things settle down, a hysterospcopy and also PGS next time- I will try anything that can help.

My donor came to see me just after I found out the baby had died , I see his partner most weeks, and he said 'You have to keep away from those psychic readings as it messes with your head, I tried to say it gave me hope but he is a cynic!

At the moment I am drowning in wrapping paper as I am so far behind with Christmas, but have to try and make an effort!

Take care 
L xx


----------



## daisyboo (Apr 5, 2005)

Hi Ladies sorry i have been AWOL it's good to get away sometimes

Well i did go for my reading and she was fantastic, i must say she mirroed what Lesley had said to me so i now Lesley is genuine.

She got my personality down to a tee My god i was so shocked, she read my palms and then i had tarot cards,
When she touched my hand she said i am so shocked you are so flat, so sad when i spoke with you just now about shopping i expected to feel bubbly etc but your not, you have been through so much sadness, you keep up a great front for people
She then went on to say that DH is so sad to more the fact he can't take my pain (emotional) away he doesn't know what to say or do to help me.
(thats spot on as MIL spoke with me and told me DH had spoken with her about me saying mum i wish i could take her pain away) 
She then went on to say there is another man coming into my life and i will have a tough decision to make   but stick with hubby as he is such a lovely man and idolises you, you don't know how much he loves you.
Also she said oh you have 2 children i said no she was like oh OK but the markings on your hand are so strong they will be with you soon maybe 18 mths/ 2 years or sooner (Lesley said sept07) they are close together either twins or one after another but they are there and by the time I'm 32 I'll be where i want to be and thats a mum  you have convinced yourself that you will never be a mother and that is wrong she then went on to say we don't choose to be parents they choose us,
She also said she believes in Karma and thinks that either me or DH in a former life may not have wanted children and we have to prove in this life how much we do and she said we ar 3/4 of the way there now.
When she did my cards it was pretty much what she said before she said there is achild already waiting to come in but because i keep all my stress in and never relax it's impossible for me to conceive she suggested i try acupuncture or reflexology not to conceive but to relax, i need to get rid of my emotional stress etc
Also she said we need to start enjoying life again as we haven't done for a few years our lives have been on hold   she said forget what ever you were thinking of doing because you will catch naturally it's all here on your palm and in your cards, she said I'm totally honest with you save your money you will need it for nappies. ( so hopefully DH's   will decide to swim up rather than round and round ) 

She said loads of other things also like i will be giving evidence to police in the next 3 moths, we will be moving etc about our jobs she was fantastic she has come highly recommended it's a 3 month waiting list for a reading and so many personnel friends have been and she has been spot on, 
She told a friend of my MIL that her youngest daughter was pregnant the lady said no it's my eldest hazel was like no your youngest is I'm 100% sure, she was like no sorry my daughter was told 10 yrs ago she couldn't have children, well it turned out MIL friends youngest daughter was 5 mths pregnant and didn't know 
I will not let what Hazel has said change my view on having more IVF it's not in our plans until late next year anyway as we will be buying a place soon but she has given me hope and the courage to seek alternative therapy's as i know in my heart i am stressed and wound up and it's not helping our situation,
Love Leila x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Daisyboo- Glad you found it inspiring and worth the wait
L x


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi girls

JJ- Glad to hear you're hangin in there.  I will also do PGS next time if I'm lucky enough to produce more embies.
I emailed that doctor again to ask why he thought my chances were so low. That was on Thursday morning and today its Saturday but still no word from him.  Might have to write to him again but don't want to appear rude as last time I had to email him twice too to get a reply from him.

Daisyboo- Your reading sounds really uplifting! AND she thinks you will fall pregnant naturally,now wouldn't that be great. When are you thinking of having your next treatment?

I think I'm gonna buy a reading on ebay or something. Does anyone have any recommendations? Apart from Lesley as I've already had a reading with her.

Merry Xmas to all of you!!! Anna, Dizzi and the rest too


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi ladies

I got a reply back from the clinic in Istanbul and they say the reason for my low chances of a pregnancy is because of my poor ovarian reserve and not because I had a baby with Turners. (He pointed out not to worry about it happening again as it's not a recurrent syndrome)

He also said they will do short protocol and some other things to help improve my chances. So now I'm a happy bunny again. 

Well, I bought a reading on ebay from a guy that's a psychic/medium. I never said anything about me having to have treatment to conceive, I only asked if I will have any children.

This is what he said regarding the present:

" You appear to have been processing through a stage where nothing seems to happen, well nothing quickly enough for your liking. I am being prompted to mention patience and to say that everything is running as it should be for you right now."

This is what he said regarding children:

"To be specific about your question regarding children, I can only say what I feel about this and it looks as though your wish would be for three children.( I'll be happy with one but lots of psychics have told me 3 children before)

" You should make certain of your financial foundations in the first instance (does he mean money to pay for treatment?? which I never told him about) and it is only then that it appears will the initial conception be forthcoming. Starting with a boy followed relatively quickly by two girls who may even be twins."

Some other psychic told me the exact thing down to  having the children really close and the second pregnancy will result in twins.

I so hope he is right. It has lifted my spirits no end. 

Anyone else having any readings? Love to hear about them.

Love/Ophelia


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Ophelia that is good news about the clinic and the psychic.  My donor has told me to stay away from the readings and not buy any more baby clothes, Irish superstitions I think.  He said both me and his partner are as bad as each other for both! 
So haven't done a reading since Cheri and Lesley.
L x


----------



## MissSunshine (Apr 2, 2006)

Hi ladies,

Just a quick message for Ophelia. I read that you were interested in having another reading, well my mum's friends partner is a medium, and we all met him though a spiritualist church. He has given me a couple of readings before I really got to know him and he was spot on!! Very spooky infact. Let me know if you would like a contact number for him and I'll sort it out. I think he does readings over the phone.

Love to you all Rhonda.xxxx


----------



## daisyboo (Apr 5, 2005)

Hi Ladies well no miracle has happened for me i thought my AF was back on track it has been for the last 2 months i am now 5 days late i did a HPT last night and guess what a BFN   i'm so stupid so maybe  lesley isn't right she predicted i would get my September baby

HAPPY 2007 EVERYONE I HOPE ALL OUR DREAMS COME TRUE SENDING YOU ALL           LA


----------



## Jinty (May 6, 2006)

Hi everyone, and a happy new year to you all. Daisy, sorry if I'm being stupid but who was your personal reading with? You say it made you sure that Lesley was genuine so I'm assuming it's not Lesley? Sorry about the negative HPT, it was sounding hopeful.
Rhonda I would love to get the details of your Mum's friends partner.
Ophelia, I am planning more treatment but I'm not sure if the timing would work for March. Going on my experience from last time they'll want me to have one normal AF before starting downregging on the following cycle which would mean no pregnancy test till April but who knows. I have a follow up appointment on 22nd Jan so they might say something different or put me on short protocol or something.
Happy new year to everyone
Jxxx


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Hi girls

Just wanted to say hello and best wishes to everyone for 2007.

I have been trying to stay away and deal with my BFN.  It's been very hard and I feel pants to be honest.

I hope you are all ok.  

Rhonda I would be interested in a reading from your mum's friends partner.  If you could PM me on what I have to do I would be grateful.

Lots of love

Anna x


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi girls

I'm so glad to see people are posting, at one point it was only me 

Anna- Long time no see. I'm sorry to hear you've been so down. Hopefully 2007 will be a better year for all of us. 

Rhonda- I would be interested in your mum's friends partner's details too. I'm a sucker for a good reading.  Do you know how much he charges and can you find out if he does readings by email. It's nice to have it written down so you can look at it again and again. 

Jinty- She says March is the beginning of the good times which could mean you start down regging in March and find out in April. Then you would have a baby in December.(which is at the end of the year like she says ) 

Daisyboo- Sorry to hear about yout negative HPT. 

Hope you all have a great new years eve. I'm going to a party. Will start my clean living again in the new year. 
Hi to Dizzi, JJ, Marina and the others.
Love/Ophelia


----------



## MissSunshine (Apr 2, 2006)

Hi ladies,

Jinty, Anna and Ophelia I will get in contact with my mum's friend over the next couple of days(they are in Scotland for new year) and find out prices and if he does e-mail readings etc.... I'll be in touch with you all via PM soon.

HAPPY NEW YEAR to you all...............may 2007 be our year!!!      

love Rhonda.xxxx


----------



## Jinty (May 6, 2006)

Hey, like your thinking Ophelia, I hadn't thought about it like that!
Clean living starts for me tomorrow as well   
Jxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hi girlies. Hope you all had a lovely xmas and a very happy new year. We went slightly overboard over the last few weeks and now we back on the straight and narrow! Dh is also planning on doing a bike ride from London to Paris so he needs to get fit asap!!!

I still havent had a reading done, but hoping to have it done soon. Still want to make sure that I dont hear any bad news!!!

Where did you have your reading done daisyboo?? Sounds amazing?

Does anyone know of anyone in the surrey area
xxx


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Hi there,

Just to say that Lesley's (the lady that does readings on Ebay), prediction for me was wrong!  I got AF today!!  I didn't find her that convincing anyway! Sorry

Tamsin


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Tamsin- Sorry to hear you got your AF. Also sorry to hear Lesley was wrong. There's a few girls that she has predicted wrong for apparently.  

Did she predict you would get a BFP in January?

Love/Ophelia


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Hi ophelia,

Thanks!
Yes, basically!  Still, a tiny glimmer of hope I s'pose, as she said PG in Dec/Jan !  But don't think I'll get my hopes up!
Sorry to hear she has been wrong for others too 

Tamsin
x


----------



## MissSunshine (Apr 2, 2006)

Hi ladies, 

Just to say Lesley was wrong in my prediction too. She said I would get my positive, in Jan/Feb this year. On Monday though the hospital decided to cancel my tx due to OHSS. My Oestrogen level rose to over 96,000(needs to be under 20,000) and I had over 26 follies! 

I'm so sad  

Hope you're all well, Rhonda.xxxx


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi Rhonda

Sorry to hear your tx got cancelled.   Could they not have "picked" you follies and freeze the embryos for a later date?
So, that's another one Lesley got wrong then. 

I could do with a reading from a good psychic. I'm still waiting to see if my Lesley reading is coming true. She said I will have a child within 18 months to 2 years. The reading was in the beginning of June last year, 9 months ago.
I'm due to start tx in March so if all goes well she could be right.

Do you know when you will start your next tx? I really hope it works out for you.  

Love/Ophelia

PS: Anyone know of any good psychics/mediums?


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hmmm, I think I will stay away from Lesley then, dont need another false reading!

_Does_ anyone know of any good mediums


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Rhonda- so sorry to hear that your cycle was cancelled- hope you are feeling better from the OHSS.
L x


----------



## daisyboo (Apr 5, 2005)

Hello Strangers,

Sorry i'm AWOL most of the time  just  need to distance myself sometimes although i still take a peek at my old Thread   see how my Fellow cycle buddies are doing with there Miracles.

Rhonda I'm so sorry your TX was cancelled you have waited so long   

Well since my reading in Dec i was really positive, but that didn't last long it was back to sqaure one for me, Very Down and depressed, 
Living at IN laws while trying to find a home to buy  thats totally doing my nut in i'm 30 not 15 again,
SIL gavebirth on what would of been my due date   to a beautiful little boy who at the moment i can'y bear to be near, how awful is that i feel a total      C ow thats how    i am at the moment.


Enough of me how is everyone,
Love Leila x


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Daisyboo- Sorry to hear you're feeling down. It must've been hard havin your SIL give birth on your due date. 

Are you planning on anymore tx? As you know I'm planning on going to Jinemed, Istanbul in about 4 weeks time, all going well.

I bought another reading on ebay today and will probably get it in a couple of days. I don't know if she's any good but I'm hoping she will be able to lift my spirits when it comes to children.

Will let you know how the reading goes.

Hi to JJ, Kateag , Rhonda and Anna and Dizzi  and the rest if you're still reading this thread.


----------



## daisyboo (Apr 5, 2005)

Hello there
Yeah i know all about your TX i've been reading the Jinimed thread also   wanted to see if there was news from Guiness?
Me and DH still want to go to the Jinimed but with everything going against us at the mo i don't know if we will ever get there.
I hope your reading goes ok 
Love Leila x


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hi everyone, 

Well I decided to give lesley a go, and have just bought a reading on ebay! Will let you know what she says. 

Fingers crossed....

xxxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Kate yes do please let us know

Kate xx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hiya girls, 

Well I got my reading today, and I have to say I am so Shocked!! All I said in my question was I have a question about another baby, and the response I got was amazing!

She picked up on the problems we have been having with IF, my worries about how Boo would get on with another baby (said my current little one would love a baby!) and the age gap. 
She also said she can tell I am impatient!!! (hmmmm, am I?!)

A few other personal things, but she went on to say that she can see april for conception and birth dec/jan. (she actually said end of the year as well!)

Im gobsmacked!! I really am!! There is no way she could have known all that she has written about me. 

I hope it is true for April.


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Kate that is a really positive reading from her!

I hope it comes true for u as well.

Kate xx


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

Just wanted to share my story with you all. 

In early 1997 I went to a claravoyant - she was amazing. She was spot on about the family ie: 
mum and dad split years ago and I live with Dad in the UK and Mum is in the USA - she got that right
My brother had just come out the closet - she got that right.
That morning my father split boiling water on his foot - she knew that.
I had a horrible boyfriend at the time with a huge scar on his face - she told me about his scar and how mean he was. 
I had just bought a flat - she asked me why I did not buy a house
She told my sister would travel - she has, all over the place

So all these things that she told me had alrady happened - so I asked her about my husband and babies she replyed that I would meet my husband at the end of 1998 - I met Alex in Sep 1998 - she also said that I would "know" him - I used to see him all the time but never "knew" him. 
She also told me that I would have twins.......watch this space!! 

As for my angel - she never mentioned him at all - partly I think is because he never took a breath and because I suppose she could not mention anything to me. 

Anyway - fingers crossed I can report back in a few weeks with twins!!! 

Carrie


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Wow,Carrıe. Your psychıc seems very accurate. Dıd she mentıon when you would have your Twıns?

Im ın the mıddle of tx myself and dont want to have any readıngs just now but maybe later ,dependıng how thıs goes. Do you have her name and address/phonenumber stıll?

Good luck for your tx!

Love Ophelıa


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

She was amazing. 

No - I wish I had asked her - or even wished how they were concieved! 

I am stimming next week - so at the end of MAy I will be able to let you know how many are tucked away.!


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi girls

Just to let you know my reading with Cheri 22 was wrong. She said I would give birth this December and I thought she was right when I got a BFP earlier this week.

However, my levels have dropped from 411 to 248 so it looks like I'm losing the pregnancy. Therefore , no baby in December and Cheri was wrong.   Now waiting to have another blood test on Monday but not holding out much hope. 

Devastated.


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Ophelia (((hug)))

I have been away and just read your post - I am sorry i missed your bfp announcment and to read this is really sad I am praying that its not all over take care hun pm me if you need to


~Dizzi~


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi

Dizzi- Thanks for the hugs. Unfortunately my levels has come back at 16 so the pregnancy is lost. 

We will try again in the summer hopefully. I don't feel ready to give up as I know I can get pregnant. It's just to have the babies stick that seems to be the problem. 

When are you having your next TX?

Love Ophelia


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hi, 

I just wanted to update on my reading with Lesley. She told me I would get pregnant in April after a long time, and even with outside help it didnt work before, but this time it would, and I would have a baby in dec/jan. She also said that she could see no problems for me, and once I was pregnant it would all be plain sailing,  yesterday. 

I sent her an email and she replied with she cannot see death as this would alter peoples lives, and something about getting pregnant and having problems.  

Im sorry to say that I have really gone off her now. I thought the reading was fantastic, as you would when you are starting tx. 

Hope someone else has some luck, and she is right for you. 

xxxx


----------



## CJ (Aug 24, 2003)

Just wanted to say she was right for my friend, she was told she would have her baby in sept and her due date is 29th of sept (well she'll be right if friend doesn't go too much over). My friend didn't believe her at the time as they have been trying for 2yrs and were with a clinic at the time and were saving for IVF when she fell pg.

She also told her a girl so will find out soon.

Just wanted to give you a bit of hope that sometimes she is right, just wish she could be for you all  

Good luck to everyone

CJ x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Mine and my friends Lesley reading didn't come true!! she even gave my friend her fee back!!
Lx


----------



## meonline (Jul 13, 2004)

Hi

I have been to a number of Psychics especially as I lost my Mum in 2002 and wanted to see if I could speak to her.  I visited three different ones in Essex, two of them were really good.  One of them repeated word for word what I said to my Mum in the hospital the night she died and no one else was in the room which was very spooky.  This one said that I would have a baby, she could see three children.  She thought I would have a girl first but my son was born in 2005.  another one said that I would be pregnant now, seeing as I had a BFN last week that was pretty off the mark!!

Would someone mind pm-ing me Lesley's details as I would love to have another reading from a psychic I haven't been too before?

thanks in advance

meonline x


----------



## daisyboo (Apr 5, 2005)

Hi everyone it's gone quiet here hasn't it.
just to let you know i have emailed cheri for a reading fingers crossed eh, i couldn't wait any longer just need something to focus on.
Keep you updated.
Love Leila x


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi daisyboo

Please let us know how you get on with Cheri.
I was told by her that I would give birth in December this year, which would've been true if I had not had a M/C recently. 

I wonder if I can email her and let her know that I won't be having a baby in December like she said, and see what she says. 

Love Ophelia


----------



## daisyboo (Apr 5, 2005)

Hi Ophelia
Sorry to hear your sad news,email her she does say to email her to let her know what happens i would and see what she says.
I'm still waiting (impatiently) for my reading,
Keep you posted.
Leila x


----------



## daisyboo (Apr 5, 2005)

I'm still waiting   i paid for it nearly 2 weeks ago.


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi Daisyboo

I only waited a couple of days to get my reading from her. You should deffo email her again and remind her you bought a reading 2 weeks ago.
I still haven't emailed her about my last reading being wrong but might do later on.

Ophelia


----------



## daisyboo (Apr 5, 2005)

Well had my reading back from Cherie,
Just had the general basic one, she said she could see me conceiving a boy between August/October but more leaning towards October and the way she has described him could have been my husband so if we did have a boy theres one lucky girl in the future who will end up with him.

It all ties in i suppose

Lesley said this summer would see me settled she's right we have been in our home for 1 month now and we are settling in nicely, she said by next summer you will be truly happy as you will get your little girl,

Hazel said that by the time i'm 32   my god forgot i was 30  i'll be where i want to be and that's a mum, so if i were to conceive in Oct i would be due next July (which is summer) and 5 months before i'm 32  
So then what do you think we haven't got money for TX so is this a miracle in the waiting, 
I'll keep you up to date
Love 
Leilax


----------



## minnie-me (Feb 15, 2005)

hi there,
i've just been looking through these posts. can anyone pm me lesley's contact details please.
i went to someonw a while back but she was too general. she could've been talking about anyone really.

thanks for you time,
minnie.


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi Minnie. Here is her website: http://www.lesleyanderson.com/ and she sells reading on Ebay under the seller name lesleymedium.

Incidentally I forgot to put my update on here. She said I would be pg between March and June and have my baby in my arms by Christmas. I am due on 24th October. She was very accurate with the info she gave me about y 2 close relatives who passed away also.

Good luck. 

Rosie. xxx

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## minnie-me (Feb 15, 2005)

thanks for your reply. i'll give her a go.

any ideas of what she needs from me and prices?


----------



## LoisLane (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Obviously, you all have an interest in mediums, so thought that I would share this with you.

My mum lives out in Spain and saw a medium last week called Simon Goodfellow.  It was really bizarre, he made plenty of references to mum, DH, DS, DD and DGD which were all current and true.  He asked my mum about pg/birth did that mean anything, to which she replied no.  He then said your daughter is she having tx she will be pregnant within 3 months!

We are starting IUI next AF, so certainly feel more positive about tx.

Louj xxxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

He sounds really good Lou  how can we get a reading with him 

Minnie me - check out her /website/ebay page should be about £20 

~Dizzi~


----------



## LoisLane (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi Dizzi

This is Simon's web site.  www.simongoodfellow.com

It looks like he splits himself between the UK and Spain.  He does readings for groups of 10 or more, but I suppose it would need to tie in with being pretty near to where he is when in the UK.  He is at a few events over here, you can email him on his site, perhaps you could book to see him at one of the fairs.

I'm very excited about my tx now, will post on here and let you ladies know if his prediction was right!

Good luck

Louj x

/links


----------



## daisyboo (Apr 5, 2005)

Hi there Lou sounds promising Good luck and keep us posted xxxx


----------



## LoisLane (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi Daisyboo!

Thanks for your good wishes, I'll post on here to give everybody an update.  Do you post on the Devon 21 board, as I see you are at Exeter too.

Loujx


----------



## daisyboo (Apr 5, 2005)

Oh Hello no not normally but i just have   how weird, if you need the number of a fantastic women in Torquay for a reading just pm me she is brill,


----------



## LoisLane (Apr 26, 2007)

Daisyboo  

Think I'm going to hang on to Simons postive reading at the mo. Thanks for the offer though.  Shas, who posts on Devon21 board, knows a very good lady in Exeter, if you don't want to travel.

Louj x


----------



## Jinty (May 6, 2006)

Jinty said:


> Hi everyone, I've been reading this thread with great interest over the last few days. I'm going through my second miscarriage and trying to find some hope and meaning.
> I was initially v. excited about Lesley and then got a bit worried about the comments that she knew about this site and might be reading peoples signatures (and that she'd mentioned babies to virtually everyone, including someones friend who wasn't looking for a baby at all). So I thought I would get a reading first before posting on here to avoid any connection. I also sent a photo of me with friends (and David Seaman who I met at Dancing on Ice last year!) so that she wouldn't know if I was married or not.
> I've pasted the reading below (it was an email one) to see what you thought. It doesn't mention my hubbie at all or a baby as such but a lot of the feelings I think are quite accurate and the pain and grief. I don't know if I'm reading what I want into it as it's certainly nothing like as specific as yours but on some levels makes some sense to me.
> I'd be interested in what you all think
> ...


Thought you might be interested, I posted here in Dec. after my second m/c when I'd had a reading from Lesley which I read as that I would get pregnant March/April and give birth end of the year. As you can see from my ticker, I started treatment again in March, found out I was pregnant in April and am due at the beginning of Jan. So pretty close if you ask me!


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi Jinty

I do remember when you posted that reading and I'm so happy for you that it came true. 

I had a reading with Lesley in the beginning of June last year and she said I would have a baby within 18 months-2 years. I have had 3 treatments since her reading and still no baby. 

However I'm thinking of having another go in November (testday would  be December) and if that one is successful the baby would be due in August so that would be about 2 months after the 2 year limit Lesley has said.

So I will just have to wait and see if her reading is accurate or not. Fingers crossed I'm as lucky as you.  
Congrats on your BFP!!

Has anyone else had any readings lately or any readings that has come true like Jinty's?
I'm quite tempted to have a reading but don't really know of any good psychics/mediums.

Love Ophelia


----------



## honneybee (Feb 21, 2007)

Ho Ophelia

Not sure if you remember me, but I also had a reading back in April with Cheri who said I would have a baby boy in February/may I did not quite understand the two dates at the time and had applied for IVF, I started on the pill in may. and in july I got a bfp it the baby is currently due in march the only bit inaccurate but, my other son was born 4 weeks early and was a normal sized baby so it is stil possible for mine to be born in feb.

The reading she gave me on the children was extremely accurate and I said so at the time as it was quite amazing.

I was wondering Ophelia as you did get pg whether that was what she saw not the mc. are you going to contact her do you think to tell her she was wrong. I hope you get some brilliant news hun, you really do deserve it. good luck

mitch
x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi 

I had a reading with Lesley (Stupidly on my 2ww)   in march anyway,  she said she was really excited over the weekend for me and was looking forward to doing my reading, she guessed i was on the 2ww and due to test the following week   she said it would be positive etc and that this baby would stay...however, on day 11 i started bleeding heavily and got a bfn on test day   i emailed her to let her know and i asked her what had gone wrong and she said that i would be pregnant very soon    

I have now moved clinics now (she never mentioned this) and hopefully will be starting oct/nov so hoping i get my sticky bfp then    


I find Leslie is spot on though with the past when i had my loss last year she picked up she was in pain on her right hand side (had a ruptured ectopic) and that i had lost another baby a few weeks later (had 2 babies although one was in my uterus and died at 9wks) she also picked up my other losses and the skin colour of my babies (my d.f parents are west indian) She was very good with the past but didnt get it right with my future....she is a really lovely lady though


----------



## pooks (Aug 4, 2006)

Hi there everyone,

I thought i would add that i had a reading by Lesley back at the beginning of December 06. I didn't take too much notice at the time but some of it was a bit spooky. It was a general question about nothing in particular.

_The first things I always have to say, when asked about medical issues, are that I am writing only as a medium. I have no medical training (I am a lecturer in IT! Ha) and am speaking only with information that comes through from Spirit to answer your questions.

When I look at the issue of family, I get the words waiting, waiting, waiting, then the words waiting for more. When I ask more what? The answer is just more.

You are fed up waiting, your other half is fed up waiting, you don't want to be waiting any more, you WANT TO GET ON WITH IT, but the Doctors are holding things up?

(When I put this, I need to explain that for Doctors, read Hospital Doctors or Consultants/Specialists, I see them as Men in White Coats, and GPs as different types of Doctors!

There is a medical issue that has been bubbling away now for sometime, it is hidden deep within (internal) and is causing problems with fertility, and other things. You are waiting for the answers to all your questions from the medical profession and an answer especially as to what can be done to assist you and when will it happen, and why has it happened to you?

Your answers are coming, I feel that you must have an appointment booked into the New Year, when you will be seeing a Consultant type figure, and "they will have the answer", I actually feel that the consultant is a "he". I do feel that you have seen this person before, but for "tests/examination" and then you will see him again - it feels like the end of January/Beg February for the answers from the tests. You are very hopeful, that you will get your answers, and I agree you will get them.

This will then "clear things up" - at this point, I don't know if I mean the medical issue, or the understanding! When I ask for a definition, I get the feeling of both - so partly each.

You have been waiting, waiting, waiting for 18 months, but only more recently asked for help. I feel that you have an internal condition that needs some help from Doctors to overcome/settle down, so that you can go ahead and get your wishes.

I have lovely feelings that your husband is supporting you, but curious, don't get me wrong, he is supporting you 100% and wants the same things that you want. But like you, he really wants ANSWERS! Again I get the feeling of him asking the question, WHY?

This will be answered. The appointment that I see at the beginning of the year, will help to pave the way to understanding what is going on. You will be much clearer and a programme of "treatment" will be set up or a plan of treatment. Don't get me wrong, this doesn't feel terribly invasive, more like, we will do this, and then do that and then try.

I feel that you will need to wait another 3 months after the appointment before "trying", and that would be in about May. You may need help, but some assistance, as opposed to lots of help.

I feel that you would be visiting the clinic regularly and having lots of medical checks to see that everything is OK, and that you are OK, and that you body is settling nicely into routine.

I almost get the feeling that you have been "suffering" with your health, and that with the advice from the Doctors, that all settles down, and is less of an issue in your life. Then you can move forward and "get all that you want to get".

If I look at the issue of the question "are you healthy" I get the feeling of "mostly, yes". Eg there is nothing HUGE to worry about, just this internal issue that needs to be "calmed down". I hope this bit makes some sense to you. I am not getting an exact diagnosis, just the feeling of an internal, female and hormone related issue, which causes like swelling, but can be treated by the Doctors you are seeing and will calm down and be fine in the long run.

With regards to the question "will you have a family", I get you will in time. There is a little waiting, particularly at the beginning of next year. So again I see May being the optimum time to get pregnant, and that it will all go OK, but you would need these constant checks.

I feel that you and your husband will be happy, but a little frustrated that there is "lots of interference" but certainly on the whole happy to have succeeded and happy to welcome a child into your arms.

Here I got the word, another child. This indicates that there are more children, although I don't seem to be able to pick up more on this.

There are children gone, apparently, maybe children that have been lost at the early stage of pregnancy, or a situation where you didn't conceive, whatever this feeling is, it is VERY EARLY!? Would that make sense to you?

If I look at the outcome of the situation with regards to health and family, I do get the feeling of a very positive outcome (so positive that I can see blue on a predictor type test. = blue lines). This will come "by the summer" and the baby at the beginning of next year, like next February - which all fits with what I saw earlier in the reading.

Will you be happy? Well I really feel that you both are happy in your life, just as long as you get these questions answered and that you can move forward towards your goal of this child.

I do hope that these issues are those that are relevant to you, the reading seems quite clear to me, it is almost a case of me saying "just wait and all will be answered" and I am happy that the outcomes seems to me to be "what you want"._


EVERYTHING she said came true. It really freaked me out. I got my BFP in May and EDD is the end of Jan 08 (so Feb is very close). I contacted her to tell her it came true, she said that for me, it was strangely easy to her to tune into my channels....they were very open....?!

The 'other child' i a thinking could be my DH's 8yr old DS. 'sufferring' with my health must have been the terrible probs with my wisdom teeth that i decided to have out before tx, which was probably why tx was april/may. I were origionally going to do it in Jan/feb.

Good Luck to everyone xxx


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi girls

Honneybee- Of course I remember you.  Huge congrats for your BFP!! It seems Cheri was spot on with you.
As you know I also had a reading with her in November last year. She told me I would have a baby boy and to be either conceived December 2006 or EDD December 2007.

I tested Negative in December 2006 after TX and although I did get pregnant in April 2007 I lost the baby at 6 weeks so won't be giving birth in December 2007 either. 
So in my case her prediction never came true. I may email her and let her know and see what she says. You would think she only predicts pregnancies that will go to full term as she was describing this baby boy in detail, what he would look like and work with etc.

If someone, as in my case , have a mc surely she wouldn't be able to tell so much about the child , even long into adulthood? 


Paris- We've also spoken before.   I also thought Lesley's reading was really good regarding my past. She said that I had suffered a miscarriage which was true but she said it was a boy and I've found out since the reading that it was actually a baby girl that I lost.

I've yet to see if her prediction of a baby within 2 years is true as I'm hoping to have TX in mid November.
I hope your next TX bring you a BFP.   

Pooks- Wow!! Your reading was really accurate and congrats on your pregnancy.
it seems Lesley have been really good for some of us and not so accurate for others. I really liked her though and I sooo hope I will get a BFP on my next go to tie in with her 2 year prediction.

Love Ophelia


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

neither of them got it right for me, and Lesley told me first time lucky etc and my friend who was not on FF, IVF or anything that she was having IVF and would have a baby girl- she thought she read FF's website in the end she gave her the money back, as everything was off- she homed straight into IVF with her.

L x


----------



## honneybee (Feb 21, 2007)

hi Ophelia

I liked cheris reading as she gave me a lot of accurate detail on my children born and it was so correct, I didn't have to try and match anything she said.

Cheri told me I would have two children but could not describe the second.She said she would describe the second in more detail if I let her know how many embryos I had put back, I didn't tell her.But she did know I was giving half my eggs away so she said it could be another lady depending on how many embryos were implanted.

I have been told by my clinic that the lady who recieved my eggs is pregnant so this may be the second child.

I did start off with twins myself but one was developing outside the womb so would not have survived, finally stopped growing and has now shrunk.

I would say she did give me a good reading, but I think they all still get things wrong. they see something but exzagerate what it is I think. but Ophelia maybe you should contact her, it would be good to see what she says, she may more answers for you.

lorraine I have heard leslie get it wrong a lot although there will be an occasional time she is acurate. 

you will get there, regardless of claiovoyants or palm readers. Do you have a spiritalist church in your area? they would know people who could give you a better reading and more right.

I had an experience with one when my sisters child was born as she only weighed 66g less than a bag of sugar, was told there is one a percentage chance she would survive, if she did she would always need around the clock care.

The church I went to told me, with out them knowing me or any information about my niece, said she will be fine normal etc......she is now 5 and extremely intellegent, infact the school she goes to keeps records of what they class as gifted children and her name is now on this list. 

so there are people that are good, honest.

mitch
xxx


----------



## daisyboo (Apr 5, 2005)

Hi everyone this thread went really quiet for ages 
I did have a reading with cheri which kind of mirroed lesley's but we will see i also saw a medium (Gypsy acorah) don't laugh in his caravan in Newquay a few weeks back i had wanted to see him for ages in Exeter but one day he just dissapeared so i jumped at the chance,
He bascically says what all the others have said Great husband who loves me to bits, they alaways say you have 2 children and are surprised when i say no i don't have any. Also they always bring up a miscarrige i have never had one (to my knowledge) but i always saw my embies as babies as they were inside me striving to survive  mad i know but thats how i saw it.

So he says to me 
You have a lovely husband i hope you realise that you take him for granted,
You have had a load of #*%  going on in your life the last 2 years i sense a loss a miscarrige very early on you may of not even realised you were pregnant,
i see you have 2 children (i told him i didn't) he was surprised he siad well they are here you will only ever have 2 thats all no more, and either they come together or very closely in age (this mirrors what others have said.)
He says you have just moved home and it's a lovely little place and u are happy but you won't stay there within the next 5 years u will be closer to the coast thatn what you are already as you live by the sea now, (Well i was on holiday in Newquay i am from birmingham but i live in exeter now 20 min to the sea)Not bad one thing he said that upset me was that in April i would be attending a funeral of an older lady she will be fine one minute and then goine the next  i imediatley thought my mum as she is not in great health ) i wish he hadn't told me that bit,
But he told me within 18months my children will be with me,
When we had finished we were chatting and i told him about our TX and he told us to stick with it and it's all their in our future, so although not the best reading we'll see

Love to all
Leila x


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all

I emailed Cheri and got a reply today. Here's what she said;

" I have to stick with DECEMBER , at times they will change the month if the time frame has passed, but right now, they still highlight that exact month so I have to say that I really do think that it will fit in. Have you tried accupuncture or even had a HSG test done to ensure no blockages?"

I have never told her I've been having IVF/ICSI or that I am having my next TX in mid November. So hopefully I will get a BFP in December.   

I've booked myself in for my first ever reflexology session on Tuesday. Looking forward to that and I'm also meeting up with a hypnotherapist tomorrow to try and make my mind up if I should try hypnotherapy as well.

Anyone had reflexology or hypnotherapy? If so, did you think it had any benefits regarding fertility?

Daisyboo- I agree a lot of them psychics tend to say the same things to everyone, quite vague and random things that can fit it with most people. However I really do believe there is some genuine psychics out there.

I tend to belive them when they say good things but if they say something I don't want to hear I try to take the reading with a pinch of salt. 

Hopefully you will have your 2 children within the next 18 months.   Have you got any plans for any treatments in the near future?

Honneybee- I thought your reading with Cheri was really good and that's why I was so disappointed when my reading with her didn't happen. I'm delighted now that I've heard back from her that she still thinks December, so fingers crossed   
And since it was so accurate with you here's hoping she's right when it comes to my reading too. 

JJ- I remember you said Lesley's readings for you and your mate didn't come true. In fact, there was a few people that had readings that were quite disappointed with her. Did you ever have a reading with Cheri22?

Love Ophelia


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Hi all
I had a peek at the thread on the clomid board and 2/3 members now have babies 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=69630.msg937207#msg937207

As for my Lesley reading I think things are starting to happen



> 23/10/06,Your Nana said by the end of the year, and I asked which year, she says next year. Just when you have given up hope and waiting. But I do feel that by the end of 2007 you will have two children, or two children are on the way well and truly.
> Lots of busy things happening next year, your Nana is saying New Job, new baby. But that is because of the new job, don't let it put you off, rather like the new career will distract you and then you will find you are pregnant.


I have a job interveiw lined up for the 10th September and I am DR (on the pill now) for a final stimulated cycle with a baseline scan expected that week too!
~Dizzi~


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi Ophelia 
Hope that you are well.
Yes I had a Cheri reading too she told me a boy and then a girl, I was pregnant at the time but then m/c. Can you pm me her deatils ao that I can contact her again and ask!! and some dates/time
L x



JJ1 said:


> Ophelia keep thinking positive  about your egg and embryo,I do hope that it all works out ok for ET, and you can only have 2 put back in a cycle.
> 
> I got my *Cherri reading*, but her and Lesley are slightly conflicting about the sex of my baby
> I told her that: I am a single woman and have just had IVF/ICSI for the first time and conceived EDD 17 July 2007. I wonder if you can tell me about my baby/babies - (I haven't had my first scan yet).
> ...


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi

Cheri's details are:  www.angelfire.com/magic2/predictions/

She was very quick in getting back to me.

Love Ophelia


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi JJ

I must have been very tired this morning as I though I Pm'd you but I realize now that I wrote Cheri's details here on the thread.

I've booked myself in for reflexology on Tuesday and Hypnotherapy next saturday. I've never had either so it's all new to me.
I soo hope it will help me in getting that lovely BFP. 

Love Ophelia


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Ophelia
I hope that you enjoy your relaxation and therapies.  I have emailed Cheri back asking When will I coceive!!
L x


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Dizzi- Good to hear from you and I'm glad things are starting to happen as predicted by Lesley. Keeping my fingers crossed for a BFP by the end of the year for you.  

I did notice a few of the girls had become pregnant even though with some of them Lesley's readings were out with a couple of months. 
Lesley said 18months-2 years to me and if I get my BFP on my next cycle, testing in December, she will be 2 months out of the 2 year limit she gave me. So here's hoping she's just a few months out with me as well. 

JJ- Have you emailed Cheri yet? Let us know what she says. 

Love Ophelia


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

JJ- Did you hear back from Cheri?


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi,

Anymore reading with Lesely Anderson that have come true?

Jo xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

From Lesletys reading I got the new Job  Started last wednesday   
but my TX cycle failed and Ive yet to have  AF from that cycle (cd59 today  )-
So I'm not sure I will be pg by the end of the year 
although there is still time I suppose 
Anyone else 

~Dizzi~


----------



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

I had a reading with Lesley that I thought was a load of rubbish when my last cycle failed as she said I'd not need to go through EC again...  How wrong was I when I got my natural BFP!  So all in all, she was pretty accurate!  apart from saying I wouldn't get pg without help - but then I did have acupuncture so maybe that was my help??  she also correct about the sex of the baby (a girl) and said I'd have an xmas baby  - baby due on 23rd Jan (if I make it that far), so not far off!
Helen x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Helen Long time no chat! ( I am a bad listereneee)

Its great to see lesleys reading came through for you, i agree I think the accu was the "help"

I must keep an eye on the birth anouncment thread for you 

~Dizzi~


----------



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

Awww thanks Dizzi!   

I must admit I don't really post of the Lister board now myself, so I'm a bad one too (although I'll always be thankful to the Lister for my ds)!!

Hope your well??

Helen xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I never heasrd back from Cheri
L x


----------



## Toni..... (Apr 25, 2006)

Hi

Does anyone know any Psychics in or near Aylesbury?

Thanks Ladies
Toni


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Dizzi ~ I meant to ask you before. When did Lesley say everything would happen  by the end of the calendar year or by the year from the reading


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

oooh congrats Helen, i reckon it was the acupuncture that was the help.

She was a bit out with dates for me, but said i would get pg, when i had given up, then i got caught naturally too, amazing.

She has been spot on with my mum and my SIL and my MIL just had a reading so will wait and see. Mum and i had our second readings with her end of Sept (first was last year, July 06).

Dizzi - congrats on the job

Jo x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Shelle
Heres my original reading http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=69630.msg967046#msg967046

 Jo

Toni check out lesleys readings on her website or Ebay 

JJ1 did you ever chase Cheri up  as I had no trouble even exchanged 2/3 mails following the inital reading 

Helen I'm OK ta no Af since last cycle and mega bad hot flushes are getting me down but the new Job is making a differnce to my sanity & blood pressure!

~Dizzi~


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

So you still do have this month and next then   I think you really needed the new job to calm you down


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Shelle I Need the  to make a guest appearence and the hot flushes to go away too  
Loving Santa on your posts btw


----------



## Toni..... (Apr 25, 2006)

Hi Shelle

Wha is her website?

Cheers


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

I have just booked for a reading with Lesley Anderson. Its going to be done on Monday. She's 'e' mailed me to ask if there are any questions I would like answering if possible. Got to have a think now?

I'm looking forward to it

Emma xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

YAY GO EM!

Let us know what she says pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee 

Well the  turned up at Christmas after a 100 days, so not sure where this leaves lesleys predictions, Ive not taken my DHEA or Wheatgrass either, and I'm still too heavy, guess I need a swift kick up the bum, and to sort out some tx abroad for later in the year
~Dizzi~
PS helen, not long now!


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

How much are we allowed to ask??   .

Dizzi - what did she tell you hun?

I know I want to ask a question about the little girl from my failed adoption. I'd like to try and out that to rest, and I'd like to ask about my lovely ex who died but....

I also want to know about finding Mr Right, and babies, and houses, and health, and jobs, and.............................. wonder if I should have paid for 2 sessions


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Emma, Just write the Questions as you think of them, I think I asked 5, and I worded them carefully so as not to "give" to much in the hope she would pick up more, I have heard from another member who was very cagey toward lesley that she was spot on and told her stuff without any prompts or hints, so I am sure lesley will give you a good reading, if you scroll up Ive left a link to my original reading, and I am tempted for another one!!!
~Dizzi~


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Thanks Dizzi.

I'm thinking of sending a photo of myself - I guess that might help a bit

I'll read yours no


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

I sent a picture of me & my Nan, who had passed away, and it was my Nan who came through for my reading 

~Dizzi~


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Wow.

I'll try and scan her a picture of my ex too then. He might have somethig useful to say about my recent choice of men!


----------



## emma jayne (Oct 16, 2004)

Hi sorry to butt in on your thread but i am very interested in this sort of thing, can you tell me if this is an on line psychic that you are talking about and if so who is she/he, how much does is cost and how do you go about arranging a reading?
Thanks Emma xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Emma your not butting in at all hun this thread is open to all!
Lesley has an Ebay page and a website, 
the links are within the thread if you have a read through 
or just search FF or google her 

some of us had a telphone reading oters an email one, theres plenty of Links and stories 
on the thread to help you decide whether to have a reading with her 
If you do decide to let us know what they say  as its great to read back and see whos readings came true!

~Dizzi~


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Has anyone had one of these??


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

I'm sorry, I have no idea what a Cheri22 prediction is...can you elaborate please ?

Thanks
Natasha


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi

I have had a reading with Cheri22 which was back in November 2006. I was told DECEMBER to either conceive, find out or give birth.
Well I never conceived or gave birth in Decmeber 2006 and after a failed treatment in August last year I emailed her again saying her prediction hadn't come true as I would not be pregnant December 2007 either.

She replied that her spirit guides were adamant that December was the month for me still. She said if it had been changed for some reason they would tell her that.

So here I am, gearing up for yet another treatment ( in March) and hopefully I will get a BFP and give birth in December 2008.  
Fingers crossed...  

Ophelia


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Ophelia I really hope this is your time fingerscrossed hun are you going back to Turkey?
L x


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Ohhh..keep is posted then ophelia, I've heard good things about her from other forums and should be getting my prediction from her sometime next week.


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

JJ- Long time no see.  How are you, are you having TX or waiting to start?
Yes, I will be going back to Turkey in mid March. I've had a complete break from fertility issues and FF for quite a while so are now starting to get back into gear.
I can't remember but did you ever get a reply from Cheri when you asked her about your prediction?

Piepig- So have you bought a reading from her already or are you about to? Please let us know what she says and I will keep you posted on my prediction too.  Apparently she has a pretty good track record so hopefully she's meaning this coming December for me to give birth.

Love, Ophelia


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

I've merged the thread re "Cheri22 predictions" with the main Psychic thread to keep them all in one place as makes for interesting reading 

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Thanks Minxy.

Ophelia - i have already bought one from her last week, just waiting to receive it, she said i'd get it around the 10th!!  will let you know what she says.


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Got my Cheri22 reading

"When it comes to your DAUGHTER they match her to FEB so this is either birth month, conceive month or the month you find out in. (they also show two boys coming after her)"

Just have to wait and see now.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Emma did your lesley reading happen?? what did she say
L x


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi ladies,

Piepig- How exciting!!  Do you have any treatment coming up soon?

Anyone else had any readings recently or have had readings that has come true?

My workmate was telling me today that her cousin went to a local psychic recently and she said this woman was very accurate and said things she possibly couldn't have known.

Well, I'm now really keen on having a reading with her, as you all know I like a good reading me. 
Anyhoo,I'm gonna try to get an appointment with her before I go to Turkey for TX mid March, if she's not fully booked. Or is that not a good idea? Don't want to find out something negative regarding children but if she was to say something positive it would spur me on to be more positive on this coming cycle. Not sure what to do now... 

Once I have a reading I'll let yous know if she mentioned anything about me having children. 

Hi to JJ, Dizzi, Emma Jayne, Emmalottie, Anna, Rhonda and everyone else that's writing on this thread.
Love Ophelia


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Ophelia - we're hoping to start treatment in may so that could work out to be Feb birth date (if i've worked it out right) but i'm not gonna hold my breath.  It kinda made me feel quite excited when we got the reading though.  

I say go for it in getting a reading before your next tx.


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all

Piepig- Ooh, fingers crossed for your TX  perfect timing too in regards to Cheri's February prediction.   

Well, I have now booked to see the psychic next Saturday, March 1st. Will let you know how I got on. Can't wait! 
Fingers crossed for some good news. 

Love Ophelia


----------



## honneybee (Feb 21, 2007)

hi girls

I am now waiting to see how close cherri was on my prediction, she said may/feb to me, as you can see she is a little out as my bubs is due in march, but... the dr thinks it could be earlier so she may only be a wk or 2. thou she said I would have a boy but she could also see a girl but couldn't give me any detail on her.

I am having a girl and my recipient ( I eggshared) is expecting twins.

so she has been quite good.

mitch
xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Honeybee that is really good! 

Hi ophelia I am still here, Debating on having another reading myself  
Not sure whether to ask Lesley or cheri or find someone new again, 
Ive been trying to find my old readings on the hard drive, but no luck so far  
I want to check out my Mandy Masters reading as she had loads of Names of people I was yet to meet and I wanted to check them - with me having a new Job . . . .

PiePig  for you TX hun  

Big  to everyone still checking in here, anyone else had a reading or got one booked


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Honneybee- Long time no see. Was it you who had a reading with Cheri a good while back and she described your children to a T?
Sounds like her timing for this little bubba isn't too far off the mark either. 

Dizzi- Did you have a reading with Mandy m Masters?!!! When??!! And how did you get an appointment with her? Would love to have a reading with her. She seems really good.
Did you think she was accurate? I love reading/listening through old readings I've had to see if things turn out as they've said (and to compare notes )

Love Ophelia


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Just looking for it   Grrr 

she was "ok" hense why I want to find it as often readind read some time later make more sense YKWIM

It was ages ago maybe even 2 years ago now


----------



## honneybee (Feb 21, 2007)

hi

Ophelia how you doing huni? I see you are going for anoth tx in March ish? that looks to me that cherri could be right for you too. (december she said   )

yes it was my children she gave a very accurate reading on, infact some of the future she predicted for them seems to be unravalling too so watch this space. My son is already discussing his future career and has been speaking to a couple of his friends parents who are lawyers. He told me the other day he wanted to be a lawyer working with the prosecution courts. (it totally threw me) as this is what cherri said, I have not mentioned this to my ds. He has a long way to go thou as he is only 10  

she definitely is not that far out. a wk or 2 is fine by me.

mitch
xx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Honneybee - did you tell her you were having IVF and egg sharing, do you think that affects the readings?  I am now wondering whether the psychics can tell which babys from your eggs are yours and which are the recipients.....What if the daughter she sees for me is not really mine (even though her description sounds just like DH!)....arrgggghhhhhh


----------



## honneybee (Feb 21, 2007)

hi piepig

I didn't tell her anything or that I was going for tx. I asked for a reading on my children I have and if I would ever have more or not. That was in the march/april i think, I was due to start ivf in the april you see but was started in the june.

once she gave me some info all about a boy but she did say there was other children , she said  was difficult to tell me anything on the girl, I then said I did egg share and she said it explains why she could see another child, she did ask me if I wanted to get back in touch and she would tell me more on the little girl she saw, I decided not to. as she said I would be the one with the boy. my sonographer reckons I am carrying a girl so, I think that once bubs is born I may contact her again to hear what she says  

mitch
xx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Thats really interesting.  I'm wondering now whether i should tell her we are planning to egg share to see if it changes her prediction?


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

I emailed her last night and mentioned that we are hoping to eggshare and asked if it changed her prediction.........




she said she's gonna keep it the same!!!   I've now asked for more info on the 2 boys she mentioned (I am very curious).


----------



## christina07 (Mar 30, 2007)

hi all
          sorry to jump in ive just come across this thread by accident and i love it, im into all this phsycic stuff, well ill tell you my little story about a man i seen for a reading last year. id had my first icsi last year and was about 12 weeks pg, this man said i would be definately be trying again after that one( me and dp had already discussed that i would not try again as this would have been my third child) anyway that pg ended at 21 weeks, he never told me how that pregnancy would end but i dont think there allowed to tell you anything that bad anyway. so here i am on the 3rd day of my 2ww. i know its not such an amazing story but he did tell me lots of other stuff what was very accurate. also i went to a woman a few weeks ago who said i would be pregnant v soon and it would all be different this time, so fingers crossed
                          im just a phsycic junkie been to loads 
                                                                              take care christinax x


----------



## isobella (Jan 18, 2007)

Hi All 

I wondered if you would mind if i joined you all, I have just found this site too and am really interested.  I am in a bit of a deliema,not sure if to go back to the psychic,  Just a bit of background, we have been ttc for five and half years, iui 2 x ivf etc but no luck, by a miracle I feel pregnant natually last march but in september at 29 weeks our world feel apart and my baby Joseph was born sleeping.  Soon after I had Joseph I had a phone consultation with Lesley, she said that I was very stressed and nothing was my fault, (which I blamed my self so much for Josephs death, if there was more I could have done etc) she said to go away over xmas and I would fall pregnant over Xmas/January and it would be ok this time, I would have a baby and she saw me with a baby in september.  I did have to prompt her about Joseph but she did say that he had a twin and had i had a big bleed early on and lost his sister, she saw him with a baby girl his sister, she also said that the pm would come back and the reason we lost Joseph would be something to do with his lungs/chest.  Here is now what has really happened, I did have a big bleed at 11 weeks with Joseph, the PM said there was nothing wrong with his lungs, but I did find out I was pregnant in January but lost my little baby again at 9 weeks and had a ERPC on valentines day, so she was right about me getting pregnant but not right about the outcome and I will not hold my baby in September, (when she said this before I did ask if she meant Josephh as I gave birth to him in sept and she said no its 2008 she saw me with my baby?).

Sorry for the waffle but not sure if to speak with her again, still trying to decide as she got bits right but so much wrong.

Thanks
Isobella


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Had my reading on Saturday. She asked me if I was pregnant and when I said no she said "If you're not pregnant now you will be in a few months, maybe even weeks"

She also said "You are going abroad very soon and it's booked already" and later on in the reading she said that I will go into hospital for check ups.

As it is, I'm flying to Turkey on the 14th of March for treatment which obviously will include hospital checks. I'm so hoping her prediction will come true and I will get a sticky BFP very soon.   

She also said I will have a boy first and then a girl.

Love/Ophelia

Ps: Hi to the new girls as well as the "oldies".  Keep those predictions coming girls.


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Ladies

Hope you don't mind me gatecrashing this thread, but i find Psychics so interesting to, do any of you know of any brill one's in south wales.

Thanks

crazybabe


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Ooo...fingers crossed she's right then Ophelia

crazybabe - sorry don't know any in wales I'm afraid


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Crazybabe- don't know anyone in Wales either.

Piepig- Fingers crossed indeed!!   She was really good. She said that a friend had just gotten engaged and i would be going to a wedding. (my best friend proposed the night before the reading, on the 29th of Feb, and he said yes)

She also said my mum had sore legs and couldn't walk very far and that it was due to diabetes. (true,she's got one leg amputated below the knee and finds it hard to walk. And it was due to her diabetes she lost her leg)

She asked me who .....(name) was. I told her that is my husband!
She told me a was going to Glasgow soon. ( I was due to go to Glasgow straight after the reading)

She asked me if I had lost a baby as she could see it. (which is true )

There was loads more that was really accurate so will just have to wait and see if I get that BFP!!

Love/Ophelia


----------



## christina07 (Mar 30, 2007)

hi all
      my sisters going to see a psychic tomorrow, she went to see the same lady when i was pregnant last time and she told her that my baby was gonna come early, well it did sadly (too early 21 weeks) i just got bfp again and cant wait to see if she tells her anything about me, good news i hope. this lady is really accurate ive been to see her a few times, id go again but dp wont let me cause he thinks there a jinx (men).if anybody lives in travel distace of warrington her names carol dunning shes spot on! everything she,s ever told me has come true honestly, 
                                        
                                                                            christina x


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi 

Do any one know how much Psychic "Diane lloyd hughes" charges for her readings and can anyone recommend her.

thanks  

crazybabe


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Dizzi

Do you have the website name for lesley Anderson (Psyhic) please or ebay name

thanks

crazybabe


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Hi Crazybabe 
Ive not heard of "Diane lloyd hughes" have you googled her 

As to Lesley 
here you go, http://www.lesleyanderson.com/index.php?f=data_news_page&a=0

I bought an ebay reading last night from her 

 to everyone

~Dizzi~

/links


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Dizzi- Another reading from lesley, how exciting!!  Will she know it's you and kinda remember what she said to you last time you think? I might have another reading with her as well, depending how it goes in Turkey. Lesley did say I will have a child within 18 months to 2 years and I had my reading with her in beginning of June 2006.
If I get a sticky BFP this time she'll just be about 6 months out of her prediction.

Crazybaby- Never heard of this Diane lady either. Is she a "famous" psychic and is she supposed to be good?


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

HI Ophelia

Her Reply says . . . 


> I think I have read for you before, as I recall the lovely email address!
> 
> Please let me know if you would like an email reading - if so I need your full name, dob and questions together with any photos, that you can send to this email address or if you would like a telephone reading.


So what should I do  another email reading or a telephone one 
What should/could I ask!

~Dizzi~


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

My friend and I had Diane readings about 2-3 years ago (the Welsh woman) as we call her, nothing came true in mine and my friend's screwed her life up for a year!! It was about 70 pound then.  

Dizzi I would have a telephone rather than an email- I did this with Lesley, but didn't rate her either.My baby still not here from 2006, I lost my first one , and she tried to tell my friend she was having IVF which she was in a new relationship not TTC.Good luck - I do like a dabble with them though!!
L x
L x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Did you telephone or email - Some of her stuff she said before has come right - 
and so many FF's have had accurate results . . . .


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I did telephone calls with Lesley and Dianne.

I do take it with a pinch of salt if they something I don't like but I do like doing them!
Lx


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all

Dizzi- I had an email reading with Lesley. I'm yet to see if I get my BFP so can't say as yet if her prediction was true regarding children. She did say some stuff that were accurate but she also said I was gonna pack in my job in January 2007 and start my own business selling baby clothes,  a business idea which I never had thought of and never pursued, and I never did pack in my job either.

But as you say a lot of the FF girls has had their readings come true so she must get some stuff right.

If you had an email reading last time you should maybe try a phone reading this time around. Are they the same price?
I would probably ask her about children again, but as she does remember you she might just say pretty much the same as she did last time? 

JJ- £70 for a reading with Diane?!!!! That's a bit steep especially since it didn't come true either. 

Love/Ophelia


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Thank you for the feedback 
I will give some thought to my Questions and ask for a telephone reading

Sorry this is short and sweet - loads still to do and its already late
~Dizzi~


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Dizzi, I had a telephone one and she also sent me a tape of it which was good as I have a terrible memory, so could replay it.

Good luck!

Rosie. xxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Thanks Rosie I'm going to do just that - did you ever contact her again after you had Emilia ?


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hiya. Yes I did. She said I'd be pg between March and June so I contacted her to let her know I'd had a little girl. Like Lesley my reading from Cheri (the Canadian lady) was a bit out on timings as she said I'd have a girl and the relevant date (to conceive, find out or give birth) was November. Although I was always sceptical these 2 readings together really gave me hope. In particular Cheri's reading was very detailed on the personality of how my little girl would be - yet to be seen I suppose. Very interesting and Lesley was extremely accurate about my grandad and Auntie who have passed away, I was very close to both of them.

Good luck with your reading. You'll have to come on here and let us know what she says.  

Rosie. xxx


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Dizzi- Have you had your lesley reading yet?

honneybee-Congrats on the birth of your daughter. Such a cutie! 

Keep those predictions coming girls.


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Yes hun 

Here it is http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=80964.msg1984441#msg1984441


----------



## christina07 (Mar 30, 2007)

hi all just thought id share this with you seen as though were all interested in this kind of stuff, i was mooching on ebay for  free psychic readings and i came across a website called questico, if you sign up to them they ring you with a free reading, if anyone is going to do it request a lady called anna lewis, i had a reading with her today she was fab, to be honest i expected it to be a load of rubbish but she was really accurate, shes a medium, she told me i was 2 months pregnant( she was out by a week) this was wierd though as i was on the phone to her my hairdresser walked in to my house and i said hi to her, the lady on the phone said i dont want to scare youbut the lady whos just walked in your house has a women behind her and went on to describe her also saying her name was may. i told my hasirdresser this when i put the phone down, she said her mums name was may and the description sounded exactly like her mum who has passed away(i dont know her). she told me lots more too but id end up boring you. so if anybody gives it a go, let us know how you get on it would be interesting to know if shes been accurate for anyone else, id never pay over the phone for a reading but i would definately get back in touch with her and pay as its only your first reading thats free.


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Christina that gave me goose bumps!

Tell us More pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

~Dizzi~


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Me too, how spooky!! 

Did she say anythin else that seemed to be spot on? We want to hear more.. 

So, if you go onto that website and register, how long do you have to wait for someone to phone you up? Do you arrange a time on the website, and how do you get to choose which psychic you want?
Is there different names you just click on or what?

I want to know everything.  I'm abroad at the moment but will defo check it out when I get home.

Well the psychic i went to the other week, her predictions are beginning to come true for one of my work mates that also went for a reading at the same time as me.

psychic said that my mate's boyfriend was going home soon (he's from greece originally) and that he's applied for a job in Altens(part of Aberdeen) and he would get the job.

my mate told me straight after the reading that her BF had in fact applied for a job in Altens.

Today she emailed me saying that 2 days ago her BF got a phonecall saying he had to go home as soon as possible cos something had happened back home(she never said what it was), just as the psychic had said.

And yesterday he got a phonecall saying he had got that job in Altens!!

Fingers crossed my prediction of a baby this time will come true too.    

Dizzi- Thanks for the link. Sounds promising..   
Are you gearing up for tx soon?


----------



## christina07 (Mar 30, 2007)

hi all, yes you can choose the reader on the website and request a callback then they ring you within about five mins, she told me everything will be fine with this pregnancy, she also said i have something legal going on around me but she didnt think the outcome would go in my favour(which i suspected anyway), she said i will marry my partner(but how did she know i wasnt already married?), she says my nan said to lay of the sweets while im pregnant(i go mad for jelly sweets),she told me i was wanting to move house and a move will come out of the blue(that was funny because i had a lady viewing my house yesterday to see if she wanted to exchange) dont know the outcome of that one yet though because the ladies not sure, maybe someone else will come out of the blue. she also said the hairdresser who came yesterday could do alot more work thanb she does but she likes to play it safe, i told her this and she says that was true,  cant wait to see if anyone else has a reading so we can compare notes, i dont usually believe the ones over the phone because there usually vague, it would be interesting to see what she says to others
                                      take care christina x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

New home this way.....

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=134081.0

N x


----------

